# Warhammer Quiz



## Pymonte (24. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja ein recht häufiges Thema: jemand stellt eine Frage zu einem Thema und die Anderen antworten drauf. In diesem Fall eben speziell auf WAR bzw Warhammer gemünzt.

Der ERSTE der die Frage bewantwortet stellt die nächste Frage. Schwierigkeit und Thema wählt ihr aus, einzige Bedingung ist natürlich, das eure Frage was mit Warhammer zu tun haben muss.  (Man kann also genauso eine Frage zu einem Klassenmeisterschafts-Talent stellen wie eine Lore-Frage).

Ich fang dann einfach mal mit was leichtem an: 

*Wer tötete Archaon, den Herrn der letzten Tage?*


----------



## Kakerlakchen (24. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> *Wer tötete Archaon, den Herrn der letzten Tage?*



Soviel ich weiss wurde er von Waaaghboss Grimgork Eisenpelz besiegt, nach dem Archaon und Valten sich gegenseitig schwer verletzt hatten.


----------



## Pymonte (24. Mai 2009)

Kakerlakchen schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiss wurde er von Waaaghboss Grimgork Eisenpelz besiegt, nach dem Archaon und Valten sich gegenseitig schwer verletzt hatten.



Jop, so wars. Grimgork hat richtig orkisch gehandelt und den schwach'n Waaaghboss von da Chaoz-Jungz gemoscht. Leider hat er damit auch die Moral und den Zusammenhalt der Chaoshorde gemoscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, deine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (24. Mai 2009)

hmm, nach ner kurzen überlegung und einem repetitorium meines warhammerwelt wissens hab ich mir folgende Frage ausgedacht;

*Mit was konnte Alcadizaar den Grossnekromanten Nagash besiegen?*


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (25. Mai 2009)

Mit meinen Nachbarn Michael^^


----------



## Görms (25. Mai 2009)

Quatsch! Das war ein Schwert aus Warpstein von den Skaven, wie der genaue Name aber ist, dass weiss ich nicht. Hoffe allerdings, die Frage gilt als beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun eine einfachere Frage, für belesene.

In den Büchern über "Malus Darkblade" hat der Hochgeborene der Druchi verschiedene Artefakte zu sammeln um den in sich wütenden Dämon zu beschwichtigen.
Nenne 3 der Artefakte.

Alternativ:

Durch was verlor der in der kreischenden Katze anzutreffende slayer Gotrek sein Auge?


----------



## Stancer (25. Mai 2009)

Im Kampf als er zusammen mit Felix in den Grenzlanden ein Dorf vor Goblin-Wolfsreitern beschützte

Aber wo wir gerade bei Gotrek sind : Wie heisst eigentlich seine Axt und wie ist er in ihren Besitz gekommen ?


----------



## Raelis Shar (25. Mai 2009)

Sie nennt sich Axt des runenmeisters, diese Axt fand Gotrek einfach so in den chaoswüsten.
die eine theorie besagt dass sie nicht weltlich ist da sie komplett aus meteoreisen besteht,
die andere seite behauptet anhand der runen, es sei eine der verschollenen äxte grimnirs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*nenne die 5 götter des Chaos!...easymode....* und dann sag noch welchen du am besten findest.


----------



## Da_Profet (25. Mai 2009)

Moin,
da gibts natürlich die 4 Hauptgötter: Khorne, Nurgle, Slaanesh und Tzeentch. Der 5. Hauptgott ist Malal, auch wenn er eher unbekannt ist.
Daneben gibts diverse mindere Götter wie die gehörnte Ratte, Hashut und Necoho.
Mien Lieblingsgott davon ist natürlich Slaanesh. Nix geht über den.

Meine Frage...mhh. mir fällt keine ein. ffa

Gruß Da Profet


----------



## HGVermillion (25. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> *Wer tötete Archaon, den Herrn der letzten Tage?*


Eigentlich ja niemand, er ist ja immer noch am Leben, Grimgork hat ihm nur die Axt an den Hals gesetzt.

Und da ffa ist:
*Durch welche Aktion akzeptierte Imperator Karl-Franz Valten als Inkarnation von Sigmar?*


----------



## Raelis Shar (25. Mai 2009)

Valten hatte in sehr jungen Jahren sein Dorf gegen eine tiermenschen herde verteidigt
er konnte Lachenbad aber nicht vollständig rette und der Angriff der tiermenschen hinterlies seine Narben
trotz alleddem wurde valten als Held gefeiert. Davon bekam auch LUTHOR HUSS etwas mit und
begab sich sofort auf die Reise nach Lachenbad um beim wiederaufbau zu helfen

als er Valten ansah. sah er sigmar vor seinen augen, die gleiche statur und diese unbändige kraft in einem jungen
manne von gerade mal 18 jahren. Luthor Huss überzeugte ihn davon die reinkarnation von sigmar zu sein(Valten selbst hat es nie bestritten aber auch nie wirklich behauptet er wäre es)

so zogen sie durch die Lande und luthor huss und valten bekamen zuspruch durch die Menschen des Imperiums
der tag war gekommen an dem valten vor den imperator treten sollte. Die ganze adelschaft war vertreten darunter auch alle Kurfürsten des reiches.

Karl Franz wusste dass das Volk auf valtens seite war und er den Antrag auf die anerkennung nicht ablehnen konnte
seinen thron gab er dennoch nicht ab. er überreichte Valten ghal marazz und alle waren glücklich

ENDE .....

*wie heisst malekiths Drache?*


----------



## Pymonte (25. Mai 2009)

Seraphon heißt das nette Haustier.

Neue Frage:

*Wie heißt die Runenklinge des Solland?*


----------



## DonKarnage (25. Mai 2009)

Moin!


Grollsäer, getragen vom Reichsmarschall / Großmeister der Reichsgarde.

Leicht: Wie heißt eben jener? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Wolfner (25. Mai 2009)

Der aktuelle Reichsmarschall heißt Kurt Helborg und ist letzter Boss der schweren Kapitel 22 Chaos-PQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch was leichtes:

*In welchem Land liegt Hergig und welchen Status hat es dort?*


----------



## Da_Profet (25. Mai 2009)

Hergig ist die Haupstadt des Kurfürstentums Hochland

Meine Frage: Wie stirbt der Slayer Snorri Nasenbeißer?


----------



## Görms (25. Mai 2009)

hehe, stylisch stirbt er - moscht nen Troll und der kracht volle kanne auf ihn drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was versteht man unter dem Begriff: Bruderkette ?


----------



## Stancer (25. Mai 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Hergig ist die Haupstadt des Kurfürstentums Hochland
> 
> Meine Frage: Wie stirbt der Slayer Snorri Nasenbeißer?



Bei der Verteidigung Praags als er einen Troll erschlägt und dieser auf ihn drauf fällt.


&#8364; : Ups da war jemand schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bene14 (25. Mai 2009)

Bruderkette?
Wenn vor der Schlacht die Zwerge nebeneinander stehen und sich vorstellen, um nach der Schlacht tote feststellen zu können.

Wer ist Dingsdamagicks und was hat er gemacht?


----------



## Da_Profet (26. Mai 2009)

Dingdamagicks war einer von Chefobaboss Krumfangs Orks. Bin nicht mehr sicher ob er ein Shamane war, aber er hat am Todesklamm an Krumfangs seite gekämpft und dabei 3 Finger verloren.

Mal wieder was einfaches: Welches sind die 5 Chaosgeschenke die Archaon erhalten hat?


----------



## DonKarnage (26. Mai 2009)

Dorghar (sein Gaul), Die Rüsstung des Ersten Auserwählten des Chaos Morkar, das Schwert Königstöter (in dem ein Dämon geunden ist), das Auge von sherian (oder so ähnlich, ka dazu kenn ich nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und die Krone der Macht.


Wo/Wie fand Felix Jaeger sein Schwert und wie heißt das gute Stück?


----------



## Gunbart (26. Mai 2009)

Das Schwert heisst Karaghul, oder auch Drachentöter in den Romanen beschrieben.
Er war mit Gotrek, Aldred Keppler einem Templer des Flammenden Herzens und 2 weitren Gefährten auf der Suche nach diesem Schwert.
Der Templer wollte es in seinen Orden zurück bringen, nachdem ein Ordensbruder von ihm mit dem Schwert in Karak Achtgipfel verschollen war.
Aldred Keppler starb bei dem Versuch das schwert aus dem schatzhort eines Chaostrolls zu befreien und so nahm felix es an sich und führt es seitdem.


Meine Frage: Nennt mir 3 von Malus Darkblades Geschwistern


----------



## Fox82 (26. Mai 2009)

Das Schwert heißt Kharagul und er fand es im Schatzhort in den Tiefen von Karak Achtgipfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Frage: Was sollte mit eben diesem Schwert geschehen bevor Felix Jaegar es fand und wem gehörte das Schwert eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Frage: Wie heißt Felix`s große Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

&#8364;: Mist einer war schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

[QUOTE post='1752890' date='26.05.2009, 11:22']Meine Frage: Nennt mir 3 von Malus Darkblades Geschwistern[/QUOTE]


Uriel (der Tempel-Krüppel)
Nigaria (die Zauberin)
Yasmin (die lebene Heilige)
Bruglir (erster Sohn des Vaulkar und somit rechtmässiger Erbe)



Huuu, so. 

Einfaches Ding, wie heisst der Dämon in Malus Darkblades Brust und wie wird er auch noch genannt?


----------



## Da_Profet (26. Mai 2009)

Tz'arkan

Nenne einen Ork der einen Imperator getötet hat


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Mai 2009)

Dat hat nur der Große Gorbad Eisenfaust gemacht, als er den schwächlichen Mänschenzboss gemoscht hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch was haben die Vampire ihre Schwächen (Sonnenlich, Sigmars Zeichen) erhalten und wieso?


----------



## Gunbart (26. Mai 2009)

das müssten die Nebenwirkungen des von Nagash gebrauten Elexier des Lebens sein.

dazu hab ich dann aber mal ne frage.. vampire scheinen aber auch sehr unterschiedlich ausgelegt zu werden?
in den Romanen von Brunner und Gotrek werden sie als sehr lichtempfindliche gestalten dargestellt.

in der Carstein-Trilogie wiederum scheissen sie total auf heilige Gebäude und morden sogar in Sigmartempeln und können sich scheinbar per Willenskraft und Konzentration auch dem Sonnenlicht aussetzen.



Meine Frage: wie hies neben Snorri Nasenbeisser und Malakai Makaisson ein weiterer slayerischer Weggefährte Gotreks und Felix?


----------



## Da_Profet (26. Mai 2009)

Björni Björnisson, der häßlichste Slayer der trotzdem jede Frau aufreißen konnte. Gefallen in Praag.

noch was einfaches:
Welche imperialen Zauberer sind besonders gut darin die Zukunft vorraus zu sagen?


----------



## Görms (26. Mai 2009)

Firemages die mit ihrem Stock auf den Boden schlagen um ihre geistige Umnachtung für Sekundenbruchteile zu entfernen ?


----------



## Thront (26. Mai 2009)

claudio pallenberger. himmelszaubererin.


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

Azyr
Die Himmelsmagier

Die Azyr Magie steigt aufgrund ihrer geringen dichte in höhere luftschichten auf und sammelt sich dort zu kleinen wolken, deswegen sieht man Himmelsmagier oft nach oben schauen. Sie sind halt gut darin die Zukunft vorherzusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frage:
Wie hieß der erste Rattenoger vom des grauen Propheten Thanquol


----------



## brudersicarius (26. Mai 2009)

hi,
war das Knochenbrecher ??


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> hi,
> war das Knochenbrecher ??



jup du bist dran


----------



## brudersicarius (26. Mai 2009)

hmmm 
wie werden orks genannt, die trolle ausbilden / abrichten


----------



## Pymonte (26. Mai 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> hmmm
> wie werden orks genannt, die trolle ausbilden / abrichten



Troll-Treibaz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunbart (27. Mai 2009)

@ pymonte, ork im Speckmantel

neue frage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brudersicarius (27. Mai 2009)

nein alles falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Mai 2009)

Troll Happen?


----------



## Da_Profet (27. Mai 2009)

Trolldompteur meine ich


----------



## Norjena (27. Mai 2009)

Trollomat?


----------



## Pymonte (27. Mai 2009)

Ich denk mal, du kannst auflösen, das wird so keiner rausfinden... wüsst ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wo es stehen sollte. Finde weder in den P'n'P Büchern noch in den alten Codizies und Armeebüchern der Orks irgendeinen Hinweis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brudersicarius (27. Mai 2009)

Da_Profet hats richtig. 
Trolldompteur

Nächste frage


----------



## Da_Profet (27. Mai 2009)

Welches berühmte Oberhaupt des Lichtordens ist dem Chaos verfallen und hat einen 2-köpfigen Drachen befreit?


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Mai 2009)

Egrimm van Horstmann

Wie starb Aenarion. (Und nehmen wir die Offiziele Version)


----------



## Gunbart (28. Mai 2009)

die version aus der Darkblade-Saga ist es sicher nicht oder?


----------



## Pymonte (28. Mai 2009)

Gunbart schrieb:


> die version aus der Darkblade-Saga ist es sicher nicht oder?


nein, denke eher die aus dem HE-Armeebuch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brudersicarius (28. Mai 2009)

kann des sein, dass er im ersten großen krieg starb, wie weiss ich nicht


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Mai 2009)

brudersicarius schrieb:


> kann des sein, dass er im ersten großen krieg starb, wie weiss ich nicht


Ein klein wenig genauer darf es gerne sein, kleiner Hinweis, er ist jedenfalls wie das gestorben was er war, der Verteidiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowallyn (29. Mai 2009)

Er und sein Drache haben sich doch geopfert um vier Dämonen zu verbannen oder?


----------



## Creazy (29. Mai 2009)

och nen quiz des ja toll ^^

Trolle abrichten? kann mich nich entsinnen sowas ma in nem Armeebuch Ork gelesen zu haben ^^.

Löse die frage mal auf ich hab noch ein paar fragen im petto die mit dennen ich euch quälen will ;D


----------



## Creazy (29. Mai 2009)

gestorben ist er auf der Insel des Unheils im Altar von Khaine nachdem er das Schwert von Khaine wieder zurück in den altar gesteckt hat. Vorher hat er mit seinem Drachen (der name is mir entfallen) zusammen die herrscharen der Hochelfen gegen die Dämonenhorde geführt und ordentlich hackfleisch gemacht. Der finale kampf war aber glaube ich gegen 4 große Dämonen die er aber auch niedermachte.


/edit 

auch wenn Lowallyn vor mir geantwortet hat werd ich nu einfach mal ne frage stellen weil mir ein bissi langweilig is grad ^^

Frage: Welches Omen kündigte den Aufstieg des Schlangengottes Sotek an?


----------



## Lowallyn (29. Mai 2009)

Ein zweischeifiger Komet. =)

Frage: Wer entdeckte den "wiedergeborenen Sigmar"?


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Mai 2009)

Der etwas radikalere Sigmarpriester Luthor Huss, nach einem Überfall einer Tiermenschenbande auf Valtens Dorf wobei Valten mehrere Tiermenschen tötete.

Wer ist die Ogergottheit und wo hat er sich manifestiert (wenn man das so bezeichnen kann).


----------



## Fredez (29. Mai 2009)

Der heißt der Große Schlund, der is in Cathay oder?


----------



## Creazy (29. Mai 2009)

östlich der Trauerberge auf einer Ebene die an Cathay angrenzt. Der große schlud is aber richtig ^^

auf Fredez stell ne frage ^^


----------



## Fredez (29. Mai 2009)

ähm wer war der zweite Phönixkönig?


----------



## Creazy (29. Mai 2009)

Bel Shanaar seinen titel weiß ich nich mehr genau ... irgentwas mit erkunder oder forscher oder so =)

/edit

Frage: Wer ist Arkhan der Schwarze?


----------



## Fredez (29. Mai 2009)

Gut, mach weiter^^
edit: ah ok xD

Das war doch einer bei den Gruftkönigen... aber ein Feind von denen...
Von Nagash oder von Settra...
ach keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Pymonte (29. Mai 2009)

Arkhan der schwarze ist die Rechte Hand Nagashs und sein oberster Feldherr. Er hatte einen Auftritt in Dark Omen, falls das jemand kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ka, ob der Frage damit Genüge getan ist^^ Hab heut die Bücher Realm of Magic und Realms of Faith fürs P'n'P bekommen. Da stehen auch viele Sachen drin, teilweise nichtmal im Lexicanum vermerkt. Muss dann gleich mal neue Artikel schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creazy (29. Mai 2009)

Pymonte hat die ehre der nächsten Frage =)

och ja die story von dem Spiel is sooo fein ^^


----------



## Pymonte (30. Mai 2009)

Okay, dann mal los:

*Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Dhar und wahrem Dhar?*


----------



## Draos (30. Mai 2009)

Dhar ist Schwarze Magie und das so genante wahre Dhar ist Schwarze Magie die sich selbstänig gemacht hat. Also so zu sagen einen eigenen Willen hat. 
Ach und Dhar wird oft nur von, wenn ich mich nicht teusche dem Chaos und Nekromanten benutzt und das wahre Dhar benutzen  die Dunkelelfen wenn sie Zaubern.

Also der Unterschied ist das das wahres Dhar einen eigenen willen hat, schwerer zu beherschen ist und die benutzer unterscheiden sich, ach und die folgen bei der benutzung von wahren Dhar sind noch schlimmer

So jetzt aber meine Frage

Was meint ein Reikländer wenn er jemanden als Schwein bezeichnet/begrüst ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Mai 2009)

Draos schrieb:


> Dhar ist Schwarze Magie und das so genante wahre Dhar ist Schwarze Magie die sich selbstänig gemacht hat. Also so zu sagen einen eigenen Willen hat.
> Ach und Dhar wird oft nur von, wenn ich mich nicht teusche dem Chaos und Nekromanten benutzt und das wahre Dhar benutzen  die Dunkelelfen wenn sie Zaubern.
> 
> Also der Unterschied ist das das wahres Dhar einen eigenen willen hat, schwerer zu beherschen ist und die benutzer unterscheiden sich, ach und die folgen bei der benutzung von wahren Dhar sind noch schlimmer
> ...



Die Antwort ist falsch... oder falsch formuliert? aufjedenfall ist der Unterschied wesentlich gravierender und hat nicht nur was mit den Anwendern zu tun.


----------



## Draos (31. Mai 2009)

ja vieleicht falsch formuliert ^^
versuche ich es noch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Dhar durch eingreifen von Zauberern ensteht wenn sie versuchen zu Zaubern  und wahres Dhar auch ohne eingreifen von sterblichen enstehen kann?
Das Dhar nicht unbedingt Böse Magie ist (kommt auf den Magier an ), wahres Dhar aber immer eine Böse  Magie ist
Das Dhar eine bündlung der Winde der Magie ist, eine Brutale art der bündlung in der die Winde so hin gemischt werden wie es der Magier will das sein gewünschter efekt ensteht, Dhar bleibt aber nicht dauerhaft  und wahres Dhar ist auch eine Vermischung der Winde der Magie welche aber von dauer ist, das bedeutet das das Wahre Dhar wenn es mal enstanden ist an den Orten immer da ist.

Hoffe mal das es jetzt besser ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Mai 2009)

Draos schrieb:


> ja vieleicht falsch formuliert ^^
> versuche ich es noch mal
> 
> 
> ...



jop das ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oben war es eben nur so angerissen. 
Wahres Dhar ist eine perfekte Bündelung von allen 8 Winden der Magie zu einer neuen Farbe Schwarz bzw Dhar. Diese ist dauerhaft und ermöglicht neue Zauber. Druchii und Chaosmagi nutzen das wahre Dhar.
Warpstein wandelt auch jeden Wind der Magie langsam aber beständig in wahres Dhar um, dadurch wirkt Warpstein dann auch korrumpierend. Anfänglich bildet Warpstein erstmal nur Dhar aus. Nichtsdestotrotz ist er auch da schon gefährlich.
Dhar an sich ist einfach nur die unkontrollierte Nutzung verschiedener (nicht aller 8, aber möglich ist dies auch) Winde der Magie. Wenn man z.B. einen Angriffszauber aus Aqshy und Hysh bildet. Auch diese Form führt zur schwarzen Magie, allerdings ist dieses Dhar nicht so konsistent wie wahres Dhar. Auch ist es risikobehafteter, da hier noch mehr ungezügelte Energien aufeinandertreffen. Alles in allem ist wahres Dhar ein Ausnahmephänomen, das man nicht wirklich erklären kann. Warum die 8 Winde der Magie (wie bei der weißen Magie) sich auch zu wahrem Dhar verschmelzen lassen und ihr ursprünglichen Eigenschaften dabei verloren gehen ist unerklärt, auch wie dies manche Magienutzer bzw Warpstein anstellen.


----------



## HGVermillion (31. Mai 2009)

Und die nächste frage ist?


----------



## Pymonte (31. Mai 2009)

Frage steht weiter oben:



Draos schrieb:


> *Was meint ein Reikländer wenn er jemanden als Schwein bezeichnet/begrüst ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Draos (31. Mai 2009)

Endlich ist das ganze Warhammer Wissen mal zu etwas gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fetzy (2. Juni 2009)

"Schwein, Schweinder, Schweinchen" - Eine freundliche Bezeichnung bei der einfachen Bevölkerung, die man mit "mein Lieber, meine Liebe" oder "mein Guter, meine Gute" übersetzen könnte. siehe Wh Quellenbuch "Sigmars Erben" S. 110


----------



## Draos (2. Juni 2009)

100 punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Antwort ist Richtig. Deine Frage?


----------



## Fetzy (2. Juni 2009)

Eine Frage zu den von Carstein.

Welche drei Herren aus diesem Vampirclan führten ihre Untotenarmeen gegen das Imperium?


----------



## Bababoa (2. Juni 2009)

Fetzy schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu den von Carstein.
> 
> Welche drei Herren aus diesem Vampirclan führten ihre Untotenarmeen gegen das Imperium?



Müssten Vlad,Konrad und Manfred gewesen seien


----------



## Fetzy (2. Juni 2009)

100 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deine Frage bitte


----------



## Bababoa (2. Juni 2009)

Wer war Abhorash und was ist sein Erbe?

Was besseres ist mir nicht eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Profet (2. Juni 2009)

Abhorash war ein Soldat im Diensten von Lahmizzar, dem König der Lahmia-Vampire. Von diesem wurde er zu einem Vampir gemacht und verhängte als solcher Gesetze die es Vampire verbot sich an unschuldigen Menschen zu laben (auch wenn sich nur wenige dran hielten). 
Später tötete er einen Zweiköpfigen Drachen und trank sein Blut und schuff so den Vampirklan der Blutritter.


und Weil ich mir bei meiner Antwort relativ sicher bin, hier schon meine neue Frage: 
In Verhören der Inquisition wird immer wieder der Wassertest und der Dolchtest durchgeführt (Namen müssen nicht 100% stimmen).
Was sind das für Tests und wie laufen diese ab? (vom Prinzip funktionieren sie ähnlich)

mfg Da Profet

PS.: ich hoffe ich bin mit meiner Frage nicht ins falsche System (WH40K) gerutscht


----------



## Bababoa (2. Juni 2009)

Jo,war die richtige Antwort,kenne mich aber in Warhammer nicht so gut aus mit der Inquisition,da aber so manches im Imperium aus den Mittelalter abgeleitet wurde,schreib ich einfach mal auf wie es seinerzeit abgelaufen ist:

Wassertestie Hexe wurde gefesselt und in einen See geworfen,ertrank sie war sie usnchuldig,konnte sie sich befreien oder schwamm an der Oberfläche war sie mit dem Teufel im Bunde.

Dolch-oder Nageltest: Man suchte mitte Einstichen nach Punkten am Körper wo sich Teufelsmale befanden,empfand die Hexe bei einem Einstich keinen Schmerz oder blutete sie nicht,war sie als Hexe überführt. Auch Muttermale wurden so überprüft


----------



## Da_Profet (2. Juni 2009)

ne stimmt so nicht. 
Tipp: wenn man wirklich unschuldig ist, so kann man den test ohne schaden überstehen (so die theorie)


----------



## Da_Profet (3. Juni 2009)

mhh, inzwischen bin ich wirklich nicht mehr sicher ob ich nicht das System verwechselt hab, also lös ich mal auf.
Beim Wassertest muß der Angeklagte ein Glas mit gesegnetem Wasser trinken während ihm die Verbrechen vorgelesen werden, die er begangen haben soll. Gelingt es ihm das Glas aus zu trinken ohne sich daran zu verschlucken, ist er unschuldig und frei. 
Wenn er sich verschluckt, ist er schuldig und wird verurteilt.
Der Dolchtest verläuft ähnlich, nur das der Angeklagte den Dolch umklammern muß, ohne sich zu schneiden.

Also neue (einfache) Frage: Was sind Nauglier?


----------



## Bababoa (3. Juni 2009)

Müssten wohl die Reittiere der Dunkelelfen seien


----------



## Da_Profet (3. Juni 2009)

richtig
Die Kampfechsen der Dunkelelfen, werden Nauglir genannt.

Du bist


----------



## Bababoa (3. Juni 2009)

In welcher Nacht beginnt die Große Jagd?

Mir fallen wirklich keine guten fragen ein...


----------



## Skathloc (3. Juni 2009)

War das die Nacht des Frühlingsanfangs. Meine das da mal was mit nem Bretonenkönig/Herzog war.


----------



## Bababoa (3. Juni 2009)

Nein^^


----------



## Breasa (3. Juni 2009)

wenn sich die monde im mitsommer nähern  beginnt die Jagt der Waldelfen bzw. von Orion.......so mein Armeebuch....hoffe das meintest du


----------



## Bababoa (3. Juni 2009)

Breasa schrieb:


> wenn sich die monde im mitsommer nähern  beginnt die Jagt der Waldelfen bzw. von Orion.......so mein Armeebuch....hoffe das meintest du


Richtig,deine Frage bitte


----------



## Breasa (3. Juni 2009)

Was war der Hauptgrund für den Namen " Der Winter der Trauer" und welches ungemein wichtige ereignis fand dort statt


----------



## Skathloc (3. Juni 2009)

Die Waldelfen Athel Lorens wären fast von Heinrich Kemmlers untoten besiegt worden.


----------



## Breasa (3. Juni 2009)

Fast besiegt ...ja...aber nicht von kemmler

edit: hab grad im Wiki nachgeguckt...die scheinen da nen Fehler zu haben, denn der Winter der Trauer war a) vor Kemmler und hatte b) nichts mit Untoten zu tun...


----------



## Bababoa (3. Juni 2009)

Breasa schrieb:


> Fast besiegt ...ja...aber nicht von kemmler
> 
> edit: hab grad im Wiki nachgeguckt...die scheinen da nen Fehler zu haben, denn der Winter der Trauer war a) vor Kemmler und hatte b) nichts mit Untoten zu tun...


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es die Wildorks


----------



## Breasa (3. Juni 2009)

Es waren Orks das ist richtig, aber nun zum wichtigen ereignis....hoffe das ist jetzt nicht zu schwer....wenn jemand das armeebuch hat wird er es wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunbart (4. Juni 2009)

frage?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (4. Juni 2009)

Breasa schrieb:


> Fast besiegt ...ja...aber nicht von kemmler
> 
> edit: hab grad im Wiki nachgeguckt...die scheinen da nen Fehler zu haben, denn der Winter der Trauer war a) vor Kemmler und hatte b) nichts mit Untoten zu tun...



Hatte bevor ich das geschrieben hab nochmals nachgeschaut im lexicanum, war mir nämlich nur zu 80% sicher. Die Warhammer-Wikis haben halt das Problem das der Hintergrund mit jeder neuen Edition leicht verändert wird...


----------



## Breasa (4. Juni 2009)

mhh ok also lass ich deine antwort mal als richtig geltend...aber hier mal meine eigentlich gewollte lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Winter der Trauer wurde durch den angriff der Orkhorden hervorgerufen, das wichtige ereignis war der aufstieg von Orion und Ariel zum Aspekt der Isha und Kurnous, auch die Große Jagd fand danach immer stand, war sozusagen die gründung dieseer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also   Skathloc  deine frage


----------



## Skathloc (4. Juni 2009)

Ok dann mal die Frage:

Welche 3 Dinge bezeichnen Dunkelelfen als "Draich"?

Edit: Dinge meint nicht nur Gegenstände. Besser wäre gewesen: Welche 3 Bedeutungen hat das Wort Draich.


----------



## Breasa (4. Juni 2009)

DREI Dinge bezeichnen die als Draich???? da muss ich dann noch etwas an geschichte und Hintergrundwissen nachholen, ich weiß leider nur das die Waffe der Henker z.B. als Draich bezeichnet werden ....Halb Axt halb Schwert....aber bei den anderen zwei muss ich passen....hoffentlich weiß das noch jemand da bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (4. Juni 2009)

Also ein Draich ist einmal die Waffe der wahren Heiligen bzw. glaube ich die Scharfrichter führen ähnliche Waffen.

Dann hat ein Draich noch etwas mit dem Slaanesh Kult zutun der unter den Druchi ja auch hin und wieder ausgelebt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das dritte ... ööhh .. nen frittenautomat ?


----------



## Skathloc (5. Juni 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Also ein Draich ist einmal die Waffe der wahren Heiligen bzw. glaube ich die Scharfrichter führen ähnliche Waffen.
> 
> Dann hat ein Draich noch etwas mit dem Slaanesh Kult zutun der unter den Druchi ja auch hin und wieder ausgelebt wird
> 
> ...



erstes stimmt.
beim zweiten weiß ich nicht was du meinst, hat aber mit den 3 bedeutungen die ich kenne nichts zu tun.
und das dritte ist auch leider falsch xD

Kleiner Tipp: hat alles mit den Henkern und ihren Waffen zu tun.


----------



## Breasa (5. Juni 2009)

mhhh vieleicht die "heutge" Waffe der Henker, also das große schwert mit den Widerhaken am Ende,
die "alte" Waffe, also einfach eine riesiege zweihändige Kriegsaxt (Henkersaxt), diese haben sie früher getragen wurde aber mit dem neuen Armeebuch in das Schwert geändert.
und dann wär da noch "Die Axt des Henkers" als eine besondere Axt, Tullaris trug sie zum Beispiel........

ich würde jetzt zumindest so tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (5. Juni 2009)

Die Waffen der Henker heißen Draich, das stimmt.
Der Rest ist nicht richtig.


----------



## Bababoa (5. Juni 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Dann hat ein Draich noch etwas mit dem Slaanesh Kult zutun der unter den Druchi ja auch hin und wieder ausgelebt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub ja er meint den Draich der Dunklen Macht,der damals im Sturm des Chaos Buch beim Slaanesh Kult dabei war,wobei das imo eine Slaanesh geweihte henkerswaffe war


----------



## Skathloc (6. Juni 2009)

Also ich geb euch noch bis morgen nachmittag zeit, und stell dann ne leichtere Frage. Ansonsten kommen wir ja nie vorwärts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (7. Juni 2009)

So die 3 Bedeutungen von Draich:
1. Die Waffen der Henker von Har Ganeth
2. Der Akt der Hinrichtung selber
3. Die Fähigkeit des Henker im Umgang mit der Waffe

Die neue Frage:
Wer ist der Legende nach der erste der Chaosdrachen, und wie wurde er dazu?


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juni 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Die neue Frage:
> Wer ist der Legende nach der erste der Chaosdrachen, und wie wurde er dazu?


'
Das possierliche Tierchen heißt Galrauch und gehörte einst Laerfin, er war ein Golddrache. Im großen Kampf der Elfen gegen das Chaos (der Krieg mit Aenarion usw) wurde Laerfin vernichtet durch einen großen Dämon des Tzeentch. Galrauch rächte seinen Herren indem er dem Dämon den Kopf abbiss und verschlang. Dadurch wurde der Drache jedoch grässlich von innen heraus mutiert. Er wurde zum 1. Chaosdrachen, Tzeentch geweiht und mit 2 Köpfen.

So nun meine Frage:
*Wer brachte den Hilfegesuch des Imperiums nach Ulthuan, kurz vor dem 1. großen Krieg gegen das Chaos?*

PS: Ich habe noch ein paar schwierigere (aber auch theoretischere) Fragen zu den Göttern der Alten Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist dann schon echtes Insider Wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal sehen wann wir soweit sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fetzy (7. Juni 2009)

Glaube Pieter Lazlo wird gesucht


----------



## Pymonte (8. Juni 2009)

Richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fetzy (8. Juni 2009)

Nächste Frage...

Im Imperium haben sich auch Halblinge in angesiedelt. Wie nennt man das Fürstentum wo sie leben?


----------



## ExInferis (8. Juni 2009)

Mootland

Na denn mal guten Appetit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Suppenkatapult Feuer frei!


----------



## Fetzy (8. Juni 2009)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Frage bitte


----------



## ExInferis (8. Juni 2009)

Auf welche Weise wurde der Bürgermeister von Marienburg getötet und wer war für die Tat verantwortlich?


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Auf welche Weise wurde der Bürgermeister von Marienburg getötet und wer war für die Tat verantwortlich?


Durch 20 Messerstiche vom wohl besten Assasinen der Warhammerwelt: dem Dunkelelfen Schattenklinge, nachdem Schiffe aus Marienburg es schafften eine Schwarze Arche zu versenken, kein der 20 Wachen des Bürgermeisters (davon einige im Schlafzimmer selbst) hat etwas davon mitbekommen.

Wer ist Grombrindal?


----------



## Draos (8. Juni 2009)

Das ist der Weiße Zwerg. Grombrindal ist der Zwergische name für ihn.
War früher auf jeder WD drauf.
Taucht ab und zu auf und hilft den Zwergen wenn es schlecht um sie steht. Gewinnen dann immer .


So meine frage ist wer oder was ist Ghal Maraz


----------



## Skathloc (8. Juni 2009)

Der Hammer den Sigmar als Dank von den Zwergen bekam der vom Imperator des Imperiums getragen wird.


----------



## Draos (8. Juni 2009)

Jep, deine Frage


----------



## Skathloc (9. Juni 2009)

Wo steht die größte Artillerieschule der Alten Welt?


----------



## Fredez (9. Juni 2009)

In Nuln im Imperium?


----------



## Skathloc (9. Juni 2009)

Jup deine Frage bitte.


----------



## Fetzy (11. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fredez wir warten auf deine Frage


----------



## Feder und Schwert (11. Juni 2009)

Dann springe ich einfach mal ein. Wenn er bemerkt, dass er eine Frage vergessen hat, kann er sie ja gerne später nachreichen.

Hier meine Frage: 
Von welchen Mann im Imperium der eine bedeutende Rolle im selbigen einnimmt, wird behauptet, er habe in seinem Leben noch nie gelächelt?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Juni 2009)

Müsste Volkmar von Hindenstern alias der Grimmige sein Wiederbelebter Großtheogist seines zeichens, leider ist sein beiname auch der frühere beiname von eltharion dem blinden schwertmeister.

und btw Malal ist Kein offizieler Warhammergott da GW aus mangeln an rechten rausgenommen wurde und später als erster Dämonenprinz Be'Lakor wieder halbwegs reinimplementioert wurde aber nichtmehr als Gott.

Ach ja und Karl Franz hat Valten wegen seiner bescheidenheit anerkannt, Zitat von Valten: Ich bin ein Diener des Imperiums und der Menschheit. Ich wünsche das ihr tut was für beide das richtige ist.


Und falls meine antwort richtig ist würde ich gerne eine genauere beschreibung zu Phytrion höhren, samt ausrüstung.

Alternativ, wer war Sigmars erste große Liebe und wodurch starb sie.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (11. Juni 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Müsste Volkmar von Hindenstern alias der Grimmige sein Wiederbelebter Großtheogist seines zeichens, leider ist sein beiname auch der frühere beiname von eltharion dem blinden schwertmeister.
> richtig ist würde ich gerne eine genauere beschreibung zu Phytrion höhren, samt ausrüstung.



Leider ist dieser große Mann des Imperiums nicht gemeint. Sicher ist er auch keine spaßige Gestallt, gerade nach seiner Veränderung nach der Geißelung an der Dämonenstandarte von Belakor. Aber von Ihm wurde nicht explizit behauptet, dass er sein Lebtag noch nie lächelte. Da müsst ihr leider weiter rätseln.

Die Frage ist also noch offen.


----------



## Fredez (11. Juni 2009)

Puh, sry das ich keine Frage gestellt hatte, war nicht da.
Ich glaube das war Ludwig Schwartzhelm.


----------



## Feder und Schwert (12. Juni 2009)

Dies ist korrekt! 
Es ist Ludwig Schwarzhelm. Leibwache des Imperators und Armeestandartenträger.

_Ludwig Schwartzhelm ist der Champion des Imperators Karl Franz und der Träger von dessen persönlicher Standarte. Ludwig ist ein hoch gewachsener Mann und berühmt für seinen mächtigen Körperbau, sein grimmiges Gesicht und seinen tödlichen Schwertarm. *Es heißt, er habe noch nie im Leben gelächelt *- und diesen Ruf als kompromissloser, unbestechlicher Krieger hat Ludwig in den Jahren als Champion des Imperators sorgfältig gepflegt._

So du bist dran und vergesse deine Frage nicht wieder. "grins"


----------



## Fredez (12. Juni 2009)

Wer verbannte Skrag den Schlächter, nach dem dieser den Lieblingsgnoblar des gesuchten Ogers kochte?


----------



## ExInferis (12. Juni 2009)

Fredez schrieb:


> Wer verbannte Skrag den Schlächter, nach dem dieser den Lieblingsgnoblar des gesuchten Ogers kochte?



Niemand, Skrag lebt doch noch. Der kam doch wieder heraus!


----------



## The-Richard (12. Juni 2009)

Fredez schrieb:


> Wer verbannte Skrag den Schlächter, nach dem dieser den Lieblingsgnoblar des gesuchten Ogers kochte?


Bron Felsmalmer

Edit: Wie heißt die Stadt in der man im Spiel Dark Omen untote Gralsritter vernichten muss?


----------



## ExInferis (12. Juni 2009)

Shit... da stand ja "verbannte" und nicht "verbrannte". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vingtienne?


----------



## The-Richard (12. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Shit... da stand ja "verbannte" und nicht "verbrannte".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt nicht sry .... 
Tipp: Die Position der Stadt hat sich in warhammer geändert.


----------



## Pymonte (12. Juni 2009)

Mousillon? Ist leider schon X Jahre her :/


----------



## Da_Profet (15. Juni 2009)

Tipp? oder Auflösen?
Ansonsten bin ich nachher vll einfach so dreist und stell ne neue Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Profet (15. Juni 2009)

da hier seit 3 Tagen nix passiert ist, erdreiste ich mich mal zu einen neuen (leichten Frage) um den Theat wieder zu beleben. Wenn einer was dagegen hat zieh ich die aber natürlich zurück.

Also:
Wie heißt das oberste "Regierungsorgan" Skaven und aus wie vielen Ratten besteht es? 

mfg Da Profet


----------



## ExInferis (15. Juni 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> da hier seit 3 Tagen nix passiert ist, erdreiste ich mich mal zu einen neuen (leichten Frage) um den Theat wieder zu beleben. Wenn einer was dagegen hat zieh ich die aber natürlich zurück.
> 
> Also:
> Wie heißt das oberste "Regierungsorgan" Skaven und aus wie vielen Ratten besteht es?
> ...



Rat der 13

Und aus wievielen es besteht, sagt ja schon der Name.... 13


----------



## Da_Profet (15. Juni 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Rat der 13
> 
> Und aus wievielen es besteht, sagt ja schon der Name.... 13


 Rat der 13 ist zwar richtig, aber er besteht nicht aus 13 Skaven


----------



## ExInferis (15. Juni 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Rat der 13 ist zwar richtig, aber er besteht nicht aus 13 Skaven



Naja 12, plus symbolisch die gehörnte Ratte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Profet (15. Juni 2009)

so ists fein


----------



## ExInferis (15. Juni 2009)

Wie hieß Malus' einzige untergebene Liebe?


----------



## Fetzy (16. Juni 2009)

Meinst Du Lhunara Ithils?


----------



## ExInferis (16. Juni 2009)

Fetzy schrieb:


> Meinst Du Lhunara Ithils?



Ja, Deine Frage.


----------



## Fetzy (16. Juni 2009)

Gesucht wird eine Berühmtheit der Grünhäute.

Hinweise zur Person:
- Er überlebte den Verzehr von rohem Trollfleisch
- Mit seiner Armee belagerte er mehrere Jahre die Wehrstadt Karak Varn
- Er ließ Nuln brandschatzen
- Die Imperiale Flotte wurde von ihm besiegt
- Nacht der Schlacht vor den Mauern von Tor Yvresse wurde er nie wieder gesehen


----------



## Raethor (16. Juni 2009)

Fetzy schrieb:


> Gesucht wird eine Berühmtheit der Grünhäute.
> 
> Hinweise zur Person:
> - Er überlebte den Verzehr von rohem Trollfleisch
> ...



Ich hab bisher nur von einem Goblin gehört, der Trollfleisch überlebt hat und dann Waaghboss war, und das war "Grom", mehr weiß ich aber nicht, daher könnts auch falsch sein^^

Falls es richtig ist, mach wer anders weiter, ich bin ziemlich schlecht im Fragen stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Fredez (16. Juni 2009)

Jo, genau das war Grom der Fettsack vom Nebelberg.
Nächste Frage:
Wie heißt der Kessel, der vom Seuchenklan der Skaven Verehrt wird?


----------



## Norjena (16. Juni 2009)

Fredez schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Kessel, der vom Seuchenklan der Skaven Verehrt wird?



Seuchenkessel? (is nur geraten)


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (16. Juni 2009)

Das müsste der Kessel der 1000 pocken sein,

So und wie hieß Sigmars erste große liebe und wie/wodurch starb sie.

Btw dürfen hier nur fh oder auch 40k fragen gestellt werden?


----------



## Pymonte (17. Juni 2009)

hm, ich hätte mit 40k kein Problem, solange es kein "W40k Quiz" wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (17. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hm, ich hätte mit 40k kein Problem, solange es kein "W40k Quiz" wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kleiner tipp die antwort steht im 2 buch konrads, des kriegers.


----------



## Fetzy (18. Juni 2009)

Evane, Tochter des Quant. Sie wurde von Goblins getötet, die ihren Kopf als Trophäe mitgenommen haben.

Wie werden die beiden Monde der Warhammerwelt genannt?


----------



## Da_Profet (18. Juni 2009)

Morrslieb und Mannslieb.

wie starb Azhag der Vernichter?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (18. Juni 2009)

Wurde er nicht erschlagen?


----------



## Da_Profet (18. Juni 2009)

So ists, aber von wem?
Wobei GW die Story geändert hat und es so meine ich 2 Geschichten dazu gibt. eine reicht mir aber.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (18. Juni 2009)

reicht werner von dings? den nachnamen hab ich nit mehr im kopf, aber der typ ist doch n ork der auf dem lindwurm reitet und irgendwie ne krone oder nen splitter oder sowas von nagash hatte der ihn mächtig und wahnnsinnig machte.


----------



## Da_Profet (18. Juni 2009)

Werner von Kreigstadt, Großmeister des Pantherordens hat Azhag erschlagen.
in einem frühen Buch steht mMn das er von einem Banner Weißen Wolfen niedergeritten wurde.

demnach ist Gerald z Rivii dran (wir wollen ja nich päpstlicher sein als der Papst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (18. Juni 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Werner von Kreigstadt, Großmeister des Pantherordens hat Azhag erschlagen.
> in einem frühen Buch steht mMn das er von einem Banner Weißen Wolfen niedergeritten wurde.
> 
> demnach ist Gerald z Rivii dran (wir wollen ja nich päpstlicher sein als der Papst
> ...



Ich möchte gerne 5 angaben zum blinden Schwertmeister hören, angefangen mit dem namen die restlichen 4 bleiben euch überlassen.


----------



## Breasa (18. Juni 2009)

Also, etwas durcheinander....aber ich hoffe du meintest diesen Herren:
1. Der name ist Eltharion
2. Er ist der Anführer der Schwertmeister von Hoeth
3. Er wurde von Malekith gefangen genommen und geblendet,
4. Er hat den Pfad der Weisheit studiert und in 7 Monaten beendet, wofür andere meist jahrhunderte brauchen,
5. Er hat mal die Haupstadt der Dunkelelfen angegriffen( sehr unüberlegt sei dazu gesagt),


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (19. Juni 2009)

Breasa schrieb:


> Also, etwas durcheinander....aber ich hoffe du meintest diesen Herren:
> 1. Der name ist Eltharion
> 2. Er ist der Anführer der Schwertmeister von Hoeth
> 3. Er wurde von Malekith gefangen genommen und geblendet,
> ...




Bis auf 2 alles richtig, Belannear steht über ihm(oder ist der tot?) naja du darfst weiter.


----------



## Breasa (20. Juni 2009)

Wer ist Drycha und wie soll sie gestorben sein?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (20. Juni 2009)

Breasa schrieb:


> Wer ist Drycha und wie soll sie gestorben sein?


 einw aldgeist der waldelfen, aber sie lebt noch


----------



## Breasa (21. Juni 2009)

Es ist ein Waldgeist, das stimmt...es gibt aber eine Warhammer Kampange in der sie Stirbt......da sie aber in den Armeebüchern noch immer vorkommt, ist sie scheinbar nicht ganz gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....aber im großen und ganzen richtig...wolln ma nich so sein

Deine Frage


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (21. Juni 2009)

Wieviele Miniaturen von Walten(names xtra falsch geschrieben damit ihrs nicht googelt) gibt es, mit kleiner beschreibung bitte


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juni 2009)

Es gibt 4 Offiziele Figuren von Valten, 2 davon sind zu Fuß, auf einem Reitet er ein Elfenross, und hat eine Runenrüstung, auf dem anderen Reiter er ein normales Ross, und eines davon stellt ihn in seiner Jugend dar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welcher Ork-Waaaghboss führt einen reinen Waaagh nur mit Orks an, also ohne Goblins, und wie heißt diese Waaaghorde?


----------



## Draos (21. Juni 2009)

4 Miniaturen gibt es, ein mal als juger man, mit 2 Hämmern, dann etwas später auf pferd mit  Ghal Maraz, dann noch etwas später mit Runenrüstung der Zwerge und eines der edelsten Rösser der Elfen und zu guter letzt die limitirte Fiegur nach den tot seines Elfenpferdes
Hier ein link zu den minies http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Valten
So kurtze beschreibung , es wirt geglaubt das er die wiedergeburt Sigmars ist.
Frage kan jemand andres stellen wenn es richtig ist.
grumel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 min zu spät ^^


----------



## Da_Profet (22. Juni 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Welcher Ork-Waaaghboss führt einen reinen Waaagh nur mit Orks an, also ohne Goblins, und wie heißt diese Waaaghorde?



Das ist Grimgorks Harte Horde, angeführt natürlich von Grimgork Eisenpelz.

Neue Frage: Der Hammer ist ja quasi die typische Waffe der Sigmaranhänger, aber welche Waffe nutzen Myramidaanhäger bevorzugt?

mfg Da Profet


----------



## Pymonte (22. Juni 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Das ist Grimgorks Harte Horde, angeführt natürlich von Grimgork Eisenpelz.
> 
> Neue Frage: Der Hammer ist ja quasi die typische Waffe der Sigmaranhänger, aber welche Waffe nutzen Myramidaanhäger bevorzugt?
> 
> mfg Da Profet



Speere


----------



## Dargrimm (22. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Speere



Du darfst jetzt eine Frage stellen, Pymonte *stubs*

Interessierte Grüße

Flo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Juni 2009)

Was ist der "Böse Blick" und wie kann man ihn abwenden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pleasureman (22. Juni 2009)

Wie viel scheiße muss man aufeinander stapeln damit man ein orc erstellen kann ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (23. Juni 2009)

Hast du dich mal gewogen? 

Bitte back @ topic


----------



## Da_Profet (24. Juni 2009)

Ich kenne den "Bösen Blick" nur als einen der Zauber der Lichtmagier, mit dem man bevorzugt, Dämonen und Untote abfackelt. Hab aber grad keine Ahnung wie der Spruch den tatsächlich heißt. Es kommt auf jeden Fall ein strahl aus den Augen des Zauberers geschossen, der sein Ziel in Brand setzt.
Wie man den abwendet kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.
Meinst du den?

gruß Profet


----------



## Pymonte (24. Juni 2009)

nope, ich löse heut Abend auf. Kleiner Tipp: Der Böse Blick wird in Realms of Faith beschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fetzy (24. Juni 2009)

Böser Blick
Ein übler Fluch aus dem einfachen Volksglauben. Die meisten Bewohner der Alten Welt schreiben jede negative Wendung ihres Geschicks diesem Fluch zu. Zum Beispiel Insekten im Essen, Dreck im Bier oder Pech beim würfeln werden als deutliche Zeichen für die Wirkung des Bösen Blick gehalten.
Eine Person kann überall vom Böser Blick betroffen werden. Ob das haßerfüllte Anstarren einer betrogenen Frau und auch der vermeindliche Blick eines alten blinden Weibes verheißen nichts Gutes. Oft reicht es wenn der Fluch in den Türrahmen geritz oder in den Staub der Straße geschmirrt wird. Der Effekt ist immer der selbe, das Ziel ist verflucht.
Um den Fluch zu brechen sind verzweifelte Taten nötig. Man kann den Bösen Blick auf andere Personen übertragen, wenn man sich seiner Kleider entledigt und sich im Dung wälzt. Um schließlich mit den Händen über dem Kopf herumzurennen. Dies soll mit Gewissheit neugieriges, befremdetes oder gar fasziniertes Starren auslösen, wodurch sich der Böse Blick auf den starrenden Narren überträgt. Auch der Verzehr von neun Schweineaugen mit anschließendem Erbrechen ist eine bekannte Technik um dem Fluch zu entgehen. Eine einfache Entschuldigung beim dem Wirker des Bösen Blick soll auch helfen, aber welcher "gebildete" Altweltler würde sich freiwillig dem Risiko eines zweiten Fluches aussetzen.
Man kann den Bösen Blick auch einfach vermeiden, indem man sich Blenden lässt. Den der Fluch kann nur den treffen, der ihn auch sieht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warhammer-Quellenbuch "Reich des Glauben" S.85

Nächste Frage:

Was wird am 33. Tag des Vorhex gefeiert?


----------



## Norjena (24. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß das es Offtopic is aber....

Aber wenn jemand Interesse an nem Star Wars Qiuz hat, in meiner Signatur is der Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Damits nicht ganz Offtopic is.

Wo wurde Sigmar zum ersten Imperator gekrönt und von wem?


----------



## Pymonte (24. Juni 2009)

Sry Norjena, aber du bist nicht dran.

@ Fetzy: Geheimnisnacht


----------



## Fetzy (24. Juni 2009)

ne die Geheimnisnacht wird nicht gesucht. Ist ein Feiertag der Stumpen, der aber inzwischen von Imperium übernommen wurde.


----------



## Vanyalia (25. Juni 2009)

@Fetzy: ich denke Faßend ist gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Juni 2009)

Jap, habe grad Vorgeheim mit Vorhex verwechslt.

Also es ist Fassend (von den Zwergen übernommen) als auch die "Andacht zum Jahresende"


----------



## Fetzy (25. Juni 2009)

jo Faßend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Wohl

Vanyalia deine Frage bitte.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Juni 2009)

Da jetzt lange nichts gekommen ist, interveniere ich mal und greife Norjenas Frage auf:

*"Wo wurde Sigmar zum ersten Imperator gekrönt und von wem?"*


----------



## Fetzy (28. Juni 2009)

In Middenheim von einem Ulricpriester.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Juni 2009)

Da lange nix mehr kam, mal eine kleine, leichte Frage:

*Wie heißen alle 8 Winde der Magie und ihre Vereinigungen auf klassisch bzw eltharin?*


----------



## Norjena (30. Juni 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Da lange nix mehr kam, mal eine kleine, leichte Frage:
> 
> *Wie heißen alle 8 Winde der Magie und ihre Vereinigungen auf klassisch bzw eltharin?*



1.Hysh 	      -  Weiß 	-        Lehre des Lichts
2.Chamon -	Gelb   -	Lehre des Metalls
3.Ghyran -	Grün   -	Lehre des Lebens
4.Azyr    	-Blau  	-Lehre der Himmel
5.Ulgu   -	Grau  -	Lehre der Schatten
6.Shyish -	Purpur 	-Lehre des Todes
7.Aqshy -	Rot 	-        Lehre des Feuers
8.Ghur 	    -    Braun -	Lehre der Bestien


----------



## Pymonte (30. Juni 2009)

Dann fehlen ja nur noch die Vereinigungen der Magiewinde, also weiße Magie und schwarze Magie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Profet (2. Juli 2009)

Bevor der Threat untergeht erdreiste ich mich mal zu einer neuen Frage.
Wie wird die Region direkt im Zentrum Sylvanias genannt?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (2. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Bevor der Threat untergeht erdreiste ich mich mal zu einer neuen Frage.
> Wie wird die Region direkt im Zentrum Sylvanias genannt?



Drakenhof?


----------



## Da_Profet (2. Juli 2009)

nope


----------



## Da_Profet (3. Juli 2009)

Na gut, gesucht war die Morrsheide.
FFA


----------



## XXI. (3. Juli 2009)

Welcher Skavenanführer, welches Klans brach in einer Verena-Nacht in der Nulner Technikus-Akademie ein und versuchte Dampfpanzer und Orgelkanonen zu klauen?


----------



## XXI. (4. Juli 2009)

/push mit Doppelpost


----------



## arg0 (4. Juli 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> /push mit Doppelpost



Heskit vom Skryre Clan?


----------



## Görms (5. Juli 2009)

99% ich glaube, da kann ich dir recht damit geben - er wollte einen der Dampfpanzer stehlen und ist damit fett aufs Maul gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (5. Juli 2009)

Jop das ist 100% richtig. Heskit Einauge vom Skryre-Klan wollte Dampfpanzer und Orgelkanonen klauen um die Belagerung für sich entscheiden zu können.

Nachlesbar in _'Gotrek und Felix 2: Der Graue Prophet'_ 

Du bist dran arg0


----------



## arg0 (5. Juli 2009)

Mhh mal überlegen...

Wie nennt sich die Hauptstadt der Skaven und wo soll sie sich angeblich befinden?


----------



## XXI. (5. Juli 2009)

Die Hauptstadt der Skaven "Skavenblight" liegt verborgen im Zentrum der Zombiesümpfe in Tilea.

MfG XXI.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juli 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Die Hauptstadt der Skaven "Skavenblight" liegt verborgen im Zentrum der Zombiesümpfe in Tilea.
> 
> MfG XXI.



und deine Frage lautet?^^


----------



## XXI. (5. Juli 2009)

Ok einfache Frage:

Wer konstruierte die _'Unsinkbar' _und die _'Unzerstöbar'_ sowie das Luftschiff _'Grungis Geist'_?


----------



## arg0 (5. Juli 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Ok einfache Frage:
> 
> Wer konstruierte die _'Unsinkbar' _und die _'Unzerstöbar'_ sowie das Luftschiff _''_?




Malakai Makaisson und ein paar andere Zwerge die glaube nicht namentlich genannt wurden. Malakai ist ein Maschinist, vielleicht einer der genialsten, der aber aufgrund von einigem Pech den Slayereid abgelegt hat. Dieser Eid hindert ihn aber nicht daran weitere verrückte Sachen zu basteln. 

Vielleicht sollte man erwähnen das er vor dem Luftschiff schon das Schiff "Unsinkbar" gebaut hat welches aber leider untergegangen ist und auch das Luftschiff die "Unzerstörbar" welches aber leider in die Luft geflogen ist. Beide Male hat nur Malakai überlebt. Dies war auch der Gund für seinen Eid. Sein drittes Projekt wollte er eigentlich die "Unaufhaltsam" (oder so ähnlich bin nicht mehr ganz sicher) nennen aber man hatte ihn davon abgeraten und so wurde das Luftschiff "Grungis Geist" getauft.

Als neue Frage:

Ich würde gern wissen WO das Luftschiff gebaut wurde.

MfG arg0


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (5. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub der Ort hieß Einsamer Turm.
Ehemals ein zwergisches Bergwerk von Skaven besetzt und erneut von Zwergen erobert und teilweise wieder aufgebaut. 
Das Luftschiff wurde nach einem Jahr fertiggestellt, Gotrek und Felix fliegen damit in die Chaoswüste...

(Aus Gotrek und Felix Band 3)


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (5. Juli 2009)

Achja falls das richtig is hier meine Frage:

Wie heißt Felix Schwert?


----------



## arg0 (5. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Achja falls das richtig is hier meine Frage:
> 
> Wie heißt Felix Schwert?



Jo war richtig, wobei im Buch zwei verschiedene Namen vorkommen, einmal der Einsame Turm und dann noch der Eiserne Turm. 

Zu seiner Frage, ich kenne die Antwort aber das wäre langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Die Frage gab es schon mal weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Oh sry bei 10 Seiten verliert man mal den Überblick...

Ok ich hoffe das gabs noch nicht:

Was und von wem ist das Liber Mortis?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (6. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Oh sry bei 10 Seiten verliert man mal den Überblick...
> 
> Ok ich hoffe das gabs noch nicht:
> 
> Was und von wem ist das Liber Mortis?




Ein Bun, von jemandem der schreiben kann,

bzw ein buch mit dunkler magie von van Hal


Wo ist nagash?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Mhm gute Frage um genauzusein dachte ich das Nagash Tod ist..

entweder erschlagen von:

-Lahmizzash
-Alcadizaar
-oder von Sigmar verwundet und später seinen Wunden erlegen

…sry mehr Versionen fallen mir im mom nich ein


----------



## Pymonte (6. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Ein Bun, von jemandem der schreiben kann,
> 
> bzw ein buch mit dunkler magie von van Hal
> 
> ...



Also, um mich mal auf das Armeebuch Untote 4. Edition zu berufen: Der hockt in Nagashizzar auf seinem Thron und grillt lustig Abenteurer mit seinem Totenblick^^ 

Der Text dazu ist übrigens sehr gut geschrieben.

*Welches Metall können nur Elfen herstellen?*


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Öhm ich würd spontan sagen Ithilmar...


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (6. Juli 2009)

Wenns stimmt Frage:

Was zeigen messingfarbene Augen?


----------



## arg0 (7. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Wenns stimmt Frage:
> 
> Was zeigen messingfarbene Augen?



Uh da war irgendwas mit Khaine und auserwählten und den Jüngern des Khaine... und noch was mit dem Kessel und das der Bruder von Malus Darkblade auch welche hatte... Ich versuch das mal zusammen zu basteln.

Also wenn ein Kind der Dunkelelfen verkrüppelt ist oder sonst wie schwach oder veruntreinigt dann wird es Khain geopfert. Wenn es diese Opferung aber überlebt ist er ein besonderes Kind das in der Gunst von Khaine steht und wird vom Tempel als Assasine oder auch als Jünger (?) ausgebildet. Irgendwann bekommt man dann wohl auch diese Augen, ich nehme mal an wenn man aus dem Kessel steigt.

Es wäre wohl einfach wenn ich das einfach nochmal im Buch nachlese... ist aber schlimm das ich das als Dunkelelfenspieler verpeilt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Warcraft Universum hatte Illidan übrigens auch Bernsteinfarbene Augen und diese sollte bei den Nachtelfen davon künden das dem Elf ein besonderes Schicksal bevor steht... das kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

EDIT: Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke hatten nur die Jünger des Khaine um Uriel, Urial, den Bruder von Malus halt, diese Augen. Es könnte also ein Zeichen dafür sein das es sich um einen Jünger des Khaine handelt.


----------



## Görms (7. Juli 2009)

Uh, jaja, mir liegts eigentlich auch auf der Zunge. Du hast schon Recht, die - die den Segen bzw. im günstigen Licht des Gottes mit der blutigen Hand, sprich Khaine selbst sind, haben meiner Meinung nach diese goldenen Augen, werden vom Tempel geschult und joa ... sind was besonderes ;-)

Der Kessel des Blutes war bzw. ist glaube ich nur eine Opfergabe an Khaine für verstoßene, Blutopfer, Krüppel etc. Uriel, Darblades Bruder ist diesem wieder entstiegen, aber ich denke, die Segnung Khaines war zuvor schon vorhanden.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Nja gut Görms trifft die sache genauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Messingaugen haben die, die bei Khaine in hoher Gunst stehen und somit meistens höhergestellte in der Tempelhierachie (Können auch Frauen/Assasine sein Anfang Malus Darkblade Band 4 trifft er eine Gruppe darunter eine Tempelhexe die messingfarbene Augen hat)

Mit dem Blutkessel hast du auch recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Görms ist dran


----------



## Görms (7. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Nja gut Görms trifft die sache genauer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Waaaagh!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, eine Frage, ja nur welche ... Wer hatte die Führung über die Blutwölfe des Nordens?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Asavar Kul oder so ähnlich hieß der doch...?


Falls ja...:

Wo befindet sich der Turm von Gorgoth?


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Asavar Kul oder so ähnlich hieß der doch...?
> 
> 
> Falls ja...:
> ...



Norden -Osten an der Grenze zur Chaoswüste, ist ein Wachturm von Naggaroth... genauer weiß ichs nun auch nicht (in der Nähe von Hag Graef oder so^^)


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Oô sry wusst nich das es dort einen gibt der so heißt ich mein eigentlich nen andern...


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juli 2009)

Ups, ich glaub ich hab den grad verwechselt^^

Aber der Elfen Mist klingt eh immer gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. Juli 2009)

Ich geb maln Tipp:

Es ist auf ner Weltkarte zu finden... und nich von Elfen


----------



## arg0 (8. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Ich geb maln Tipp:
> 
> Es ist auf ner Weltkarte zu finden... und nich von Elfen



In Afrika?

Mhh also ich hab den Namen schon mal gehört aber mir fällt jetzt nichts genaues ein und googlen ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (8. Juli 2009)

Ne ich lös auf  

Der Turm von Gorgoth befindet sich in den Ländern der Finsternis beim Hexenberg.

FFA


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. Juli 2009)

Wer/was ist Vamburg?


----------



## Da_Profet (9. Juli 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Wer/was ist Vamburg?


Tipp? Auflösung? Action! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (9. Juli 2009)

Vampierjäger aus Blutige vergältung wurde von Jerek getötet. 


ffa


----------



## arg0 (9. Juli 2009)

OK lange Frage kurze Antwort. ich will nur einen Namen.

Wer ließ seine bereits gefangenen und gefesselten Sklaven losmachen, und sie auf die bretonische Schlachtlinie zulaufen - nur um sie unmittelbar vor den Pferden der kampfbereiten bretonischen Ritter von den Repetierarmbrustschützen unter dem Kommando seines Gefolgsmannes Saradain niederschießen zu lassen? Durch die Körper der Toten behindert konnten die Bretonen die Stärke ihrer Kavallerie auf offenem Feld nicht ausspielen, und fielen den Kampfechsen reitenden Gefolgsleuten seiner Truppen zum Opfer, er selbst enthauptete den bretonischen General.

Wer war das denn? Sollte rauszufinden sein.

MfG arg0


----------



## Gr3xter (11. Juli 2009)

Muss man sich da auskennen um Warhamemr zu spielen? O_o
Ihr werft hier mit Namen und Story´s um euch, von denen ich kP habe, aber das Spiel macht trotzdem spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (11. Juli 2009)

Gr3xter schrieb:


> Muss man sich da auskennen um Warhamemr zu spielen? O_o
> Ihr werft hier mit Namen und Story´s um euch, von denen ich kP habe, aber das Spiel macht trotzdem spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht nicht nur dir so, ich kenn auch nur die Eckdaten des Warhammer-Universums.

Ich hätte da aber gleich eine Quizfrage zu der ich aber die Antwort nicht kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Die Antwort interessiert mich aber brennend.

Was bedeutet das karierte Muster auf den meisten Grünhäute-Bannern und Ausrüstungsgegenständen? Hat es denn überhaupt eine Bedeutung oder ist das einfach Greenskin-Kunst? So wie hier auf dem Banner im Hintergrund: link

Das ist in Age of Reckoning ja auch allgegenwärtig.


----------



## Yondaime (11. Juli 2009)

arg0 schrieb:


> OK lange Frage kurze Antwort. ich will nur einen Namen.
> 
> Wer ließ seine bereits gefangenen und gefesselten Sklaven losmachen, und sie auf die bretonische Schlachtlinie zulaufen - nur um sie unmittelbar vor den Pferden der kampfbereiten bretonischen Ritter von den Repetierarmbrustschützen unter dem Kommando seines Gefolgsmannes Saradain niederschießen zu lassen? Durch die Körper der Toten behindert konnten die Bretonen die Stärke ihrer Kavallerie auf offenem Feld nicht ausspielen, und fielen den Kampfechsen reitenden Gefolgsleuten seiner Truppen zum Opfer, er selbst enthauptete den bretonischen General.
> 
> ...



aufjedenfall isses nen darkelf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. Juli 2009)

Yondaime schrieb:


> aufjedenfall isses nen darkelf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vllt Malus Darkblade?^^ Hab erst Band 1 und 4 gelesen, daher könnte es gut sein, dass er wegen nem Artefakt auch irgendwie mit Bretonen in Kontakt kommt. Der Schreibstil passt auf jedenfall.

@xerkxes:

Das Muster hat viele Bedeutungen: Einerseits stehts für einen Klan (die Goffs, aber eben nur in W40k), wobei die Orks so ein akkurates Muster eh toll finden. Denn für Orks ist es etwas echt schweres und seltenes, so ein akkurates Muster zu zeichnen. Steht vermutlich auch für Strategie, Führungsvermögen und Härte.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (11. Juli 2009)

Ich würd sagen Malus isses auf keinen Fall weil der in den Büchern nicht die mittel dazu hat (und keinen gleichnamigen gefolgsmann) evtl im Armeebuch ich habs nich gelesen könnt sein...

Ansonsten eher der Hexenkönig himself (glaub ich aber iwie auchnich)  daher mein ich das das irgendein zusatzteil aus nem Spielbericht im White Dwarf is um Hintergrund zum Schlachtfeld zu geben.. aber kA von wem


----------



## Pymonte (11. Juli 2009)

Lord Yeurls isses, oder?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (11. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Lord Yeurls isses, oder?



Jau das is er


----------



## Pymonte (11. Juli 2009)

*Was ist der Unkenruf?*


----------



## Yondaime (11. Juli 2009)

eine pessimistische Prognose?


----------



## Pymonte (11. Juli 2009)

Yondaime schrieb:


> eine pessimistische Prognose?


noch etwas genauer Bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die Richtung ist soweit korrekt^^


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juli 2009)

Ich löse mal auf:

Der Unkenruf wird mit dem erreichen des 10. Lebensjahrs eines Menschen gefeiert. Dabei wird der Junge/das Mädchen zum Mann/zur Frau. Außerdem erfahren sie über ein Priester des Mórr in einem Ritual, wie sie höchstwahrscheinlich sterben werden (da viele Priester nicht magisch sensitiv sind, liegen sie dennoch häufig oft falsch... reicht dennoch um 10 jährige Kinder zu verstören). Sie erhalten im Ritual eine Prophezeiung, welche ihnen ein Hinweis auf ihr Schicksal gibt (meide die Zahl 3 o.ä.), viele Leute fürchten diese Omen, sehen jedoch ein, dass die Prophezeiung irgendwann unausweichlich ihren Lauf nimmt und man bis dahin "normal" leben muss. Nichtsdestotrotz werden die Leute natürlich vorsichtig sein, wenn viele Omen ihrer Prophezeiung auftreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, FFA


----------



## Da_Profet (13. Juli 2009)

Wer verwundete Waaghboss Gorbat Eisenfaust schwer, was letztendlich zum Scheitern des Waaghs führte?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (13. Juli 2009)

Der Kurfürst von Whisenland.

ffa


----------



## Görms (14. Juli 2009)

Was ist ein Warlocktechniker und mit welcher Rasse wird er in Verbindung gebracht.


----------



## soerenweber (14. Juli 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Was ist ein Warlocktechniker und mit welcher Rasse wird er in Verbindung gebracht.



Warlock-Techniker sind die Techniker des Skaven-Klans Skyre. Sie benutzten eine rudimentäre Art der Magie, die sie durch Technologie verstärken und in sogenannte Warpblitze kanalysieren. Des weiteren sind sie das Skaven-Äquivalent zu den Technikusen des Imperiums.

Neue Frage: Wer war Frederick van Hal und welches berühmte Buch schrieb er?


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juli 2009)

soerenweber schrieb:


> Warlock-Techniker sind die Techniker des Skaven-Klans Skyre. Sie benutzten eine rudimentäre Art der Magie, die sie durch Technologie verstärken und in sogenannte Warpblitze kanalysieren. Des weiteren sind sie das Skaven-Äquivalent zu den Technikusen des Imperiums.
> 
> Neue Frage: Wer war Frederick van Hal und welches berühmte Buch schrieb er?




Glaube, die Frage hatten wir schon...


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (14. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Glaube, die Frage hatten wir schon...




wenn dann hatten wir den namen des buches und die frage war er es schrieb^^


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (14. Juli 2009)

egal läuft aufs selbe raus neue frage bitte


----------



## soerenweber (14. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Glaube, die Frage hatten wir schon...



Asche auf mein Haupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann bleiben wir aber bim Thema: Wer tötete denn van Hal?


----------



## Görms (14. Juli 2009)

Öhm, Liber Mortis geschrieben und ermordert wurde er von seinem Schüler L. v. Diel.


Gniahaha! extra das Buch aus dem schrank gezogen um klugscheissen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So nun gehts aber wieder in mein Fachgebiet ;-) Wer hatte die "Ehre" in "Grimgorks harter Horde" als Armeestandartenträger zu dienen?


----------



## Indu02 (14. Juli 2009)

wenn mich nich alles täuscht war es made der "glücksgoblin"


wen musste malus besiegen um an das amulett des Vaurogs zu kommen


----------



## Görms (14. Juli 2009)

Indu02 schrieb:


> wenn mich nich alles täuscht war es made der "glücksgoblin"
> 
> 
> wen musste malus besiegen um an das amulett des Vaurogs zu kommen




Nein, es war nit made - kleiner Tipp, handelt sich um einen Schwarzork.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (14. Juli 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Nein, es war nit made - kleiner Tipp, handelt sich um einen Schwarzork.


http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Grimgorks_Harte_Horde die sagen es war made...


----------



## Görms (14. Juli 2009)

gnörps ? Laut meinen Büchern der Schwarork den sie "irrer Menschenschlächter" genannt ham - aber key, stimmt, in dieser Quelle steht das es Made war. Dann macht ma weiter

wen musste malus besiegen um an das amulett des Vaurogs zu kommen


----------



## soerenweber (15. Juli 2009)

hier stand mist, bitte löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Profet (15. Juli 2009)

Moin,

Made ist nicht der Standartenträger der Harten Horde, sondern von Rugluds Rüstigen Schützen, den Söldnern.
Armeestandartenträger der Harten Horde ist Taugrek, da Würga, der die Standarte vom Crom Standartenträger erbeutete, indem er den Vorbesitzer erwürgt hat.
In der Harten Horde gibt es nämlich eigentlich keinen einzigen Goblin. Die hat er alle umgebracht, nachdem er gegen Vardek Crom verloren hatte.

Edith: Taugrek ist doch nur der Standartenträger von Grimgorks Leibwache. Keine Ahnung, ob der mit dem Armeestandartenträger gleich zu setzen ist.
Made ist es trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made ist der kleine hier


----------



## Da_Profet (16. Juli 2009)

Ich stell mal ne neue Frage: 
1. Wie heißt der Kurfürst von Whisenland und 
2. welches ehemalige Kurfürstentum gehört seit einiger Zeit ebenfalls zu Whisenland und 
3. warum ?

Dreiteilige Frage, aber eine einfache.


----------



## Da_Profet (18. Juli 2009)

wohl zu schwer.
Also:
1. die Kurfürstin von Whisenland ist Emanuelle von Liebwitz
2.  das ehemalige Kurfürstentum Solland gehört inzwischen zu Whisenland, weil
3. der Waagh! Gorbad im Solland wütete und Geobad den Kurfürsten Eldred getötet hat und seine Runenklinge an sich nahm.
Durch den Verlust der Runenklinge verlor Solland seinen Status als Kurfürstentum

Ich mach dann mal FFA

reinhaun

PS dreifachpost ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Juli 2009)

schwer wars nicht, hatte eherlich gesagt keine Lust zu antworten^^

Aber ne nette Frage hätte ich schon:

Wie heißen Basilisken in Warhammer noch?


----------



## Da_Profet (22. Juli 2009)

Sie heißen Cockatrice oder Todeshuhn.
Neue Frage: Welches unschöne Erlebnis muss Volkmar von Hinderstern seit dem Sturm des Chaos verarbeiten?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (22. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Sie heißen Cockatrice oder Todeshuhn.
> Neue Frage: Welches unschöne Erlebnis muss Volkmar von Hinderstern seit dem Sturm des Chaos verarbeiten?


Seinen Tod bzw seine wiedergeburt? oder das er als lebender banner missbraucht wurde?


----------



## Da_Profet (22. Juli 2009)

Ich denke das alles war nicht wirklich toll für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genau das meinte ich


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (22. Juli 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Ich denke das alles war nicht wirklich toll für ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was sind autarii?

BTW würde vorschlagend as fragen nach 4-8 sinden aufgelöst werdne mussen und man daraus FFa macht.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (22. Juli 2009)

Autarii sind die Dunkelelfen die in den Bergen Naggaroths leben und außerhalb der Zivilisation. Sie sind sozusagen fast ein Volk für sich und leben in Stämmen. Als die Dunkelelfen vom versunkenen Naggarythe nach Naggaroth gezogen sind haben sich einige tausend von den Archen losgesagt und sind in die Berge gezogen. Im Krieg begleiten manchmal ganze Stämme der Autarii die Armeen des Hexenkönigs in die Schlacht und dienen als Kundschafter.

^^bin ich auch dafür

Wer lies sich zum Schutz eines Gegenstandes von einem Zwerg einmauern?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (22. Juli 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Autarii sind die Dunkelelfen die in den Bergen Naggaroths leben und außerhalb der Zivilisation. Sie sind sozusagen fast ein Volk für sich und leben in Stämmen. Als die Dunkelelfen vom versunkenen Naggarythe nach Naggaroth gezogen sind haben sich einige tausend von den Archen losgesagt und sind in die Berge gezogen. Im Krieg begleiten manchmal ganze Stämme der Autarii die Armeen des Hexenkönigs in die Schlacht und dienen als Kundschafter.
> 
> ^^bin ich auch dafür
> 
> Wer lies sich zum Schutz eines Gegenstandes von einem Zwerg einmauern?



Jerek von Carstein von Kallad Sturmwächter damit er auf ewig den Carsteinring beschützen kann.

Was ist ein Carnifex?

und ja ich rede Von Fantasy.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (23. Juli 2009)

Das einzige was mir zu Carnifex einfällt ist der große Carnifex der das Oberhaupt des Khainetempels der Dunkelelfen ist.

Wer lies den Weißen Turm bauen?


----------



## Recc (23. Juli 2009)

Den Auftrag zum bau des Weißen Turms gab der Phönixkönigs Bel-Korhadris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmm was haltet ihr davon
*
Was ist der unterschied zwischen der Geheimnisnacht und der Hexennacht =)?*


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (23. Juli 2009)

Öhm..  Geheimnisnacht ist wenn Morrsleib und Mannsleib beide am Himmel stehen und das ist am Ende des Sommers wird im Imperium von den Kultisten und den Mutanten "gefeiert" weil das Chaos dann sehr stark ist (Gibts ne nette Geschichte von Gotrek und Felix zu). xD

Hexennacht ist wenn bei den Dunkelelfen die Hexenkriegerinnen in den Städten Ammok laufen Neugeborene entführen und in den Kessel schmeißen, die Überlebenden werden dann zu Assasinen ausgebildet.
Und sie erneuern ihre Schönheit durch das Baden im Blut ihrer Opfer (ich glaub Hellebron badet dann jedes Jahr im Blut von Jungfrauen der Hochelfen). Ja und das is halt Jahresanfang nach Imperialem Kalender(und nicht wie Geheimnisnacht am ende des Sommers).^^

Falls das stimmt FFA mir fällt nix gutes ein nach so ner frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (23. Juli 2009)

Wobei auch bei der Geheimnisnacht Morrpriester am aktivsten sind. Die Hexennacht ist außerdemdie gefürchtete Neujahres Feier des Imperiums, da in dieser Zeit Morrsleib voll am Himmelsteht und die Toten unruhig sind.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (23. Juli 2009)

Womit endet band 4 Von Darkblade?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (23. Juli 2009)

Endet ist dehnbar xD
Malus ernennt Nyrial vor den überlebenden Tempeltreuen zum neuen großen Carnifex gibt ihnen das gefälschte Warpschwert zurück, nimmt das echte und geht um Vaurogs Amulet zu suchen.

Oder von wie weit Ende möchtest dus haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FFA


----------



## Recc (24. Juli 2009)

Wie heißt der Söldnerklan der einen gewissen Italienischen touch hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (25. Juli 2009)

Luccini.

Welcher Sölder ist Untot und hasst seinesgleichen?


----------



## Pymonte (25. Juli 2009)

Richter Kreugar


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (25. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Richter Kreugar


Das gegenteil von Falsch.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Juli 2009)

Wie formierte sich der Sonnenorden und warum wählten sie ihren Gott?


----------



## Don Easy (28. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wie formierte sich der Sonnenorden und warum wählten sie ihren Gott?



Eine Gruppe von Ritter würde während einer Schlacht gegen die Schwarzen Garde des Emir Wasrs des Grausamen,
bei einem Tempel der Myrmidia eingeschlossen. Durch ein Erdbeben ist eine Statur der Göttin auf den Emir und seine Garde gestürtzt
und erschlug diese. Dies sahen die Ritter als Zeichen und haben mit neuem Mut die Araber besiegt. Nach der Schlacht gründeten die Überlebenden den Sonnenorden und wählten Myrmidia als ihr Schutzgöttin.

Welches ist das Wappentier dieser Göttin?


----------



## Da_Profet (28. Juli 2009)

Löwe?

PS.: Alter Ole, du hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Easy (28. Juli 2009)

Löwe?

Falsch


----------



## Fredez (28. Juli 2009)

Naja ein richtiges "Wappentier" gibts es nicht, das Wappen ist glaub ich eigentlich eine Lanze und ein Schild oder so, aber oft wird da auch eine Sonne mit Gesicht genommen, die einem Löwen ähnlich sieht...


----------



## Da_Profet (29. Juli 2009)

tipp? woher kann man das wissen?


----------



## Fetzy (29. Juli 2009)

Das heilige Symbol der Myrmida ist ein Speer hinter einem Schild. Das Wappen auf dem Schild stellt einen ADLER da. 


ffa


----------



## Fredez (29. Juli 2009)

Ok, wer ist der Gott der Diebe, und wie ist er ein Gott geworden?


----------



## Pymonte (29. Juli 2009)

Ranald,

zum Thema Gottwerdung gibts viele Theorien.

Eine besagt er war immer ein Gott und hat den Sterblichen nur vorgegaukelt (bzw sie belogen) dass er selbst ein Sterblicher sei.
Die bekanntere Legende ist, dass Ranald ein begnadeter Dieb war und selbst Shallya's Tränen gestohlen hat. Die Göttin vergab ihm und Ranald wurde (durch die macht der Tränen) zum Gott.
Unter Ranaldanhängern ist aber ersteres angesehener.


----------



## Fredez (29. Juli 2009)

Ja, richtig du bist dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Juli 2009)

ooookay^^ Mal schnell eine Frage ausdenk.

*Welche Typen (Familien) von Vampiren gibt es?*


----------



## Da_Profet (29. Juli 2009)

Moin,
meinst du mit Typen, die Archetypen?
Dann sind das:
Mystiker,
Krieger,
Eremit,
Meister,
Bestien und 
Höfling

Oder meinst du die Vampirklans, die es in der 5. Edition mal gab?

Das wären dann: 
Blutdrachen,
Carstein,
Lhamia und 
Strigoi

Da eines von beiden wohl richtig ist, stell ich gleich mal ne neue Frage (wenn nicht nehme ich die Frage wieder raus)

Frage: Wer isn' das ?


[attachment=8473:Chaoskrieger.jpg]


----------



## Pymonte (29. Juli 2009)

beides soweit richtig, nur Necrarch fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. Juli 2009)

Vardek Crom.

Wofür kam er raus, was ist deine ausrüstung udn wie teuer war er(sowohl euro alsauch punkte)

Btw was genau ist die dunkle mutter?


----------



## Pymonte (2. August 2009)

Die dunkle Mutter, so wird vermutet, ist höchstwahrscheinlich Malekiths Mutter Morathi. Denn außer in den Darkblade Romanen fällt der Begriff (weder im Armeebuch noch in den P'n'P Büchern) nicht. Auch wird sie nicht zu den Gottheiten der Druchii gezählt. Da Morathi aber selbs Aenarion liebte und uralt und magisch ist, wird sie wohl sowas wie eine Vergöttlichung sein.

So mal eine neue Frage: 

(Da es grad in der P'n'P Ruunde so schön um Vampire ging) *Was fürchten Vampire, bzw, was sind ihre Erkennungsmerkmale und Schwächen? Es gibt 4 Stück*


----------



## Da_Profet (3. August 2009)

Ein Vampir weicht vor dem heiligen Zeichen Sigmars zurück.
Er spiegelt sich nicht Wasser oder Spiegeln.
Er meidet Feuer und Sonne.
Er spricht und isst nur selten.

Neue Frage: Was sind Urki? bzw. Wen bezeichnet man so ?(umgangssprachlich)


----------



## Pymonte (3. August 2009)

Da_Profet schrieb:


> Ein Vampir weicht vor dem heiligen Zeichen Sigmars zurück.
> Er spiegelt sich nicht Wasser oder Spiegeln.
> Er meidet Feuer und Sonne.
> Er spricht und isst nur selten.
> ...



Ist Khazalid für Ork(s).

Wann war das Zeitalter der 3 Imperatoren?


----------



## Don Easy (3. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ist Khazalid für Ork(s).
> 
> Wann war das Zeitalter der 3 Imperatoren?




1547-1999

Wer war nach diesem Zeitalter der nächste legitime Imperator?
Ich suche den des gesamten wiedervereinigten Imperium.


----------



## Da_Profet (3. August 2009)

Ludwig von Altdorf?


----------



## Don Easy (4. August 2009)

Nein die Lösung:

Magnus der Fromme


Wer führte ein Strafexpedition 2502 gegen die Hablinge?


----------



## Da_Profet (4. August 2009)

nu aber:
Marius Leitdorf war das.
Da ich mir diesmal sicher bin: Welche Erfindung nutzt der Skavenklan Skyre zur Komunikation über große Entfernungen?


----------



## Da_Profet (6. August 2009)

Lösung: Fernquieker

Neue Frage: Wie hieß der Zwergenkönig, der Magnus den Frommen im Kampf gegen Asavar Kul unterstützte?


----------



## Da_Profet (6. August 2009)

kp ob ihrs nicht wisst oder keine lust habt. deswegen mach ich ffa


----------



## Pymonte (6. August 2009)

ruhig Brauner. 
1 Tag wird das wohl auch mal undokumentiert im Forum stehen dürfen. 

1. sollen nicht immer die gleichen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht jeder schaut täglich ins Forum, daher hab ich auch einfach abgewaretet. 
2. Muss nicht am Tag 3 mal die Frage wechseln.

Da aber eh FFA ist:

"Wie hieß der Zwergenkönig, der Magnus den Frommen im Kampf gegen Asavar Kul unterstützte? "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (8. August 2009)

Hochkönig Alriksson

Mal wieder eine einfachere Frage:

"Wie heißen die Provinzen des Imperiums?"


----------



## XXI. (8. August 2009)

Da wären:
Das Reikland, Averland, Hochland, Middenland, Ostland, Mootland, Nordland, Ostmark, Stirland, Whisenland, Talabecland und die, den meisten als Ödland bekannte, Niederen Lande.

Nicht dabei waren: Sylvania (Seit dem Ende der Vampirkriege unter der Verwaltung des Stirlandes), Solland (aufgelöst durch Auststerben der Kurfürstenlinie), Drakenwald (aufgelöst und zum Teil an Middenland vergeben. Wo ist der Rest hin?). Altdorf, Nuln, Talabheim und Middenheim hab ich nicht oben genannt weil es Prinzentümer sind. 

Ich gebe zu ich musste 4 Stück im Lexicanium nachschlagen. Desweiteren hätte ich Sylvania auch als vollwertige Provinz gezählt....

Meine Frage: "Wieso bzw. wozu schufen die Alten die Slann?"


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (9. August 2009)

Die Alten schufen die Slann, die besonders begabt darin waren die von den Alten gebändigten Energien zu benutzen. Sie waren also die Organisatoren und Architekten die  die Welt nach den Wünschen der Alten formten. Sie errichteten die Städte der Echsenmenschen formten die Kontinente, Gebirge und Meeresströmungen. Außerdem errichteten sie das polare Tor bewegten die Welt näher an die Sonne usw.... 

Die Slann sollten also die Welt nach den Vorstellungen der Alten gestalten.

Einfache Frage: Wo entstanden die ersten Vampire?(In welcher Stadt, nur das Land wär zu einfach xD)


----------



## GreatCthulhu (9. August 2009)

So einfach ist die Frage gar nicht. Entweder Lahmia oder Khemri selbst ( Nagash hat seinen Gefolgsleuten das Elxiier schon vorher gegeben, da waren sie abe rnoch nicht vom Blutdurst befallen und brauchten nur das Elixier)
Wenns richtig ist, FFA


----------



## Pymonte (9. August 2009)

Neferata (o. so ähnl) hat ihren Sitz allerdings in der Silberspitze, einem erobertem Zwergen Karak.

Warum gehört das Ödland und Marienburg im Speziellen nicht mehr zum Imperium?


----------



## Don Easy (10. August 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Warum gehört das Ödland und Marienburg im Speziellen nicht mehr zum Imperium?



Durch Bestechung des Imperator Dieter IV. kaufte sich Marienburg 2429 vom Imperium frei.

Welcher Goblin "herrscht" über Karak Achtgipfel?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (10. August 2009)

Skarsnik als Häuptling des Halbmondstammes

Welcher Hochelf wurde in der neuesten Version wieder in die Zeit "zurückgesetzt" als er noch gesund war?


----------



## Da_Profet (12. August 2009)

Elrathion (oder wie der blinde Schwertmeister heißt) ?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (12. August 2009)

Der heißt Eltharion aber kann man gelten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du bist


----------



## Da_Profet (12. August 2009)

Neue Frage: Wer wurde von einem Tiermenschen mit der Axt des Henkers enthauptet und hat er trotzdem "überlebt"?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (12. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiß es aber ich sags nich sonst wird das langweilig  xD


----------



## Görms (13. August 2009)

Haa!!! HAAA!!! das weiss ICH!! 

endlich harr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heinrich kemmler wars der den Axthieb überlebt hat!


Meine Frage - Welcher Gott suportet den Champion der allgemein als "Steelfist" bekannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (15. August 2009)

na kommt, schwer is das nicht und soviele götter gibts ja auch nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (15. August 2009)

Gut schuss ins blaue da der Typ Steelfist heißt würd ich ma spontan Khorne sagen... wer bietet mehr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (15. August 2009)

booaahh muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab euch erwischt, endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut gut, Steelfist ist der bevorzugte Champion von Tzeentch dem Wandler aus dem Buch Palace of the Plague Lord




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (15. August 2009)

-.- wa ja klar das sowas kommt xD

Nja wenns ffa is... Was wird auch Mystisches Eiland genannt?


----------



## Da_Profet (17. August 2009)

Ulthuan?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (17. August 2009)

right 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Profet (17. August 2009)

dann: Welche Truppentypen zählen im Imperium zu den Staatstruppen und welche zu den Milizen?
(ich will nicht unbedingt alle Typen wissen, aber ein paar halt)


----------



## Don Easy (17. August 2009)

Staatstruppen: Schwertkämpfer, Speerträger, Hellebarenträger, Musketenschützen, Armbrustschützen und Bihandkämpfer.

Milizen: Freischärler, Bogenschützen und Jäger.


Wie hieß der erste Großtheogonist des Sigmars?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (17. August 2009)

Johann Helsturm

Die Statuen welches Gottes tragen immer eine Maske?


----------



## Görms (19. August 2009)

Gib uns mal nochn Tipp, ich hab nun schon soviele begriffe für Chaosgötter gegoogelt und mir deren Bilder angeschaut - alles fail bisher, sinds überhaupt die Chaozboyz ?

Bist du sicher das du nicht ein Zwiegschlecht wie Slanesh oder Gork un Mork suchst ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (19. August 2009)

Nein es ist kein Chaosgott.

Der Gott den ich suche lebt in einer großen Pyramide über dem Himmel von der er auf die Welt schaut.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (20. August 2009)

OK wenn keiner drauf kommt....

Der Gott mit den maskierten Statuen ist Asuryan, der Schöpfergott der Hochelfen.
Da noch nie ein Sterblicher sein Antlitz erblickt hat tragen seine Statuen immer eine Maske.

FFA


----------



## Elrendel (21. August 2009)

Ist zwar keine Frage im dem Sinne nur rein Interresse halber. 

Und ihr könnt mir da vlt helfen wie vermehren sich die Orks in Warhammer eigentlich,
hab irgendwie im Lexicarnum nichts darüber gefunden aber Orks kommen ja immer sehr schnell nach (egal wie oft ihre Waaaaahgs zurückgeschlagen werden) sogar schneller als die Menschen (und die sind schon wie Unkraut) und von bekannten Ork oder Goblinfrauen liest man auch nichts.


----------



## Pymonte (21. August 2009)

Orks vermehren sich über Sporen, denn sie haben Pilz und Algen-ähnliches Genom. Daher verbreiten sie sich auch Asexuell. Ein Ork/Goblin/Snotling gibt kontinuierlich Sporen ab, aber in seinem Tod besonders viele. Aus diesen Sporen können neue Orks, Goblins, Snotlings, Squigs und auch Pilze wachsen. Die Sporen sind sehr wahllos, was das Wachstum angeht (sie können also fast überall gedeien), aber sie bevorzugen das feuchte, miefige und dreckige Klima, in dem sich auch die Orks wohl fühlen. Hier wachsen sie besonders schnell.

Ein Ork wächst sein Leben lang und ihr Leben besteht nur aus Krieg und Kampf. Je härter ein Ork kämpft, desto stärker, zäher und größer wird er und desto mehr Sporen verteilt er. Ein erfolgreicher Waaagh wächst also ganz automatisch immer schneller. Sollte so eine Armee vernichtet werden, dann werden gleichzeitig abertausende von Sporen freigesetzt, die wiederum über den Wind weit verbreitet werden und schnell neue Orkpopulationen entstehen lassen. So betrachtet kann man Orks also gar nicht wirklich jemals vollkommen ausrotten.


----------



## Elrendel (21. August 2009)

Danke naja kein Wunder das die nur für den Kampf leben können ja das Gegenteil nicht kennen wenn man ein "Schwammerl" ist (oO Pilzkönigreich bei Mario sind das alles Orks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## mortishelos (22. August 2009)

So ich hätte da mal eine kleine frage welcher Gruftkönig widersetzte sich erfolgreich während seiner Lebzeiten Settra den Unvergänglichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mortishelos (28. August 2009)

So da niemand die antwort weiß lös ich hier mal auf damit es weitergehen kann es war König Phar der bis zu seinen Letzten Atemzug sich gegen Settra gewehrt hat!

FFA


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (28. August 2009)

OK ma eben zwischendurch..

Wieso stürzt die Geist Grungis ab/ wie wird sie zerstört?


----------



## Görms (28. August 2009)

omg ... oh oh weiss ich, wusste ich ... hat der Drache das ding nicht sowas von krass angeboxt das es schlussendlich zu reperaturzwecken in die Slayerfeste musste ?

Bin erst beim Band wo die Jungs gen Praag ziehen zum ultimativen deff ... kann mich aber nicht so recht an eine richtige zerstörung des Schiffes erinnern.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (29. August 2009)

Mhm ne sry das meint ich nich les noch paar Bücher weiter


----------



## XXI. (29. August 2009)

Das Luftschiff wurde im Kampf gegen einen, vom Chaos besessenen, Feuerzauberer zerstoert. Makaisson und die anderen flohen nach der zerstoerung mit dem "Verlass". Den Namen des Zauberers weiß ich nichtmehr... Falls das als Antwort gilt kommt jetzt meine Frage: Was ist dieses Ding namens "Verlass" bzw. wie nennen wir es ??


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (29. August 2009)

Joa is korrekt^^ hrhr da hät ich auch drauf kommen müssen ich mag die Dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (7. September 2009)

Ok, "Verlass" wäre deruns bekannte Fallschirm gewesen.

Nächste Frage:  Wo liegt die Insel Albion?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (7. September 2009)

Großer Ozean/Chaosmeer. Westlich vom Imperium, Süd-Westlich von Norsca, Nord-Westlich von Estalia, Nord-Westlich von Bretonia, weit Nördlich von Arabia, Südlich von der Nördlichen Wüste.... reicht das?

Mhm... woher kamen die Riesen und wieso sind sie jetzt so dämlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. September 2009)

http://www.feder-und-schwert.com/downloads...eWelt_Karte.pdf

Nord-westlich von Bretonia

Nächste Frage ist FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrendel (8. September 2009)

Bel-Korhadris schrieb:


> Mhm... woher kamen die Riesen und wieso sind sie jetzt so dämlich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Riesen oder die Vorfahren der Riesen stammen aus den Trauerbergen und man nannte sie die Himmelstitanen ein eigentlich sehr weitentwickeltes und friedliches Volk bis die Oger kamen, diese wurden aus ihren Gebiet vertrieben und fielen über das Reich der Riese her.

Tja warum sie so dämlich sind auch einfach: die wenigen die überlebten zogen als Nomaden umher wurden Alkoholiker und naja betrieben Inzest mit dem Rest ihres Volkes was nicht gerade ihrem Intellekt guttat.

Hmm nenne mindesttens 3 Slayergefährten von Gotrek Gurnisson welche ihren Slayereid erfüllt haben, und wie sie das vollbrachten?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. September 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Die Riesen oder die Vorfahren der Riesen stammen aus den Trauerbergen und man nannte sie die Himmelstitanen ein eigentlich sehr weitentwickeltes und friedliches Volk bis die Oger kamen, diese wurden aus ihren Gebiet vertrieben und fielen über das Reich der Riese her.
> 
> Tja warum sie so dämlich sind auch einfach: die wenigen die überlebten zogen als Nomaden umher wurden Alkoholiker und naja betrieben Inzest mit dem Rest ihres Volkes was nicht gerade ihrem Intellekt guttat.
> 
> Hmm nenne mindesttens 3 Slayergefährten von Gotrek Gurnisson welche ihren Slayereid erfüllt haben, und wie sie das vollbrachten?



Meinst du damit 3 Slayer ansich oder 3 Slayer die mit gotrek auch unterwegs waren weil mir da nur der liebe snorrie(y) einfällt.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (8. September 2009)

Grimme = Von Skajalandir gebraten worden
Ulli Ullisson = Bei der Schlacht um Praag von nem Tiermensch ne Axt in den Schädel bekommen
Björni Björnisson = Bei der Schlacht um Praag von Arek Dämonenklaue getötet worden

Ich würd mal sagen Steg zählt nicht weil von nem Drachen beim Gold sammeln zerdrückt werden nicht besonders heldenhaft ist.... xD

Snorri lebt mein ich noch... und Lederbart...auch wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...kanns nachgucken falls gewünscht aber das waren 3^^


FFA


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. September 2009)

Später traf er offenbar wieder mit Gotrek und Felix zusammen. In der Schlacht um Talabheim erschlug er drei Trolle, wobei der letzte leider auf ihn fiel und ihn tötete. Er wurde von Gotrek noch auf dem Schlachtfeld beerdigt. 

http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Snorri_Nasenbei%C3%9Fer


Welcher könig der Diebe hat es gewagt was Vlad von carstein zu Stehlen und was war der dank dafür?(für wen es stehlen dürfte darf auch gerne hin^^)


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (8. September 2009)

Später traf er offenbar wieder mit Gotrek und Felix zusammen. In der Schlacht um Talabheim erschlug er drei Trolle, wobei der letzte leider auf ihn fiel und ihn tötete. Er wurde von Gotrek noch auf dem Schlachtfeld beerdigt. 

http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Snorri_Nasenbei%C3%9Fer


Welcher König der Diebe hat es gewagt was Vlad von carstein zu Stehlen und was war der dank dafür?(für wen es stehlen dürfte darf auch gerne hin^^)


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (8. September 2009)

Also...gestohlen wurde von Carsteins Ring der ihn unsterblich machte solang er ihr trug... der Dieb...dem ham se die Hände abgeschlagen oder sowas war das doch... Ich mein gestohlen hat der den für die Siggis....

Hab die Hälfte vergessen bin zu faul nachzulesen, steht alles in den Vampirbüchern xD


----------



## XXI. (8. September 2009)

Der Dieb war Felix Mann, damals der größte Dieb seiner Zeit. Der Danke war, dass ihm von Manfred von Carstein die Hände abgehackt wurden. Falls du den Dank der Sigmarpriester meinst: Es gab keinen, der Erzlektor schickte Mann weg und sagte, dass es nie so eine Verienbarung gegeben hätte. Als er ihn dann verkaufen wollte traf er in einer Gaße auf Manfred Carstein, der ihm, wie oben schon geschrieben, die Hände abhackte und den Rind und die Bücher Nagashs (die hatte sich Mann nämlich auch gestohlen) an sich nahm. 

Ich glaube das sollte reichen. Appropos: Lederbart starb und riss ca 15 Grünhäute mit sich er verteidigte (verdammt ich weiß den Namen nichtmehr) der das Horn der Zwergenfestung blasen sollte, als Signal das die Tore offen sind und die Streitmacht angreifen kann. (Das alles findet man in Gotrek und Felix - Die Zergenfestung. Meiner Meinung nach der schlechteste Gotrek...)

Meine Frage: Was sind Gargbosse?


----------



## HGVermillion (8. September 2009)

Gargbosse sind die Kommandeure einer Ork/Goblinhorde, über ihnen steht nur noch der Waaaghboss als General der ganzen Truppe, im TT sind sie die Helden der Ork/Goblinhorde.

Was sind Fanatics?


----------



## XXI. (8. September 2009)

Oh mein Gott, HGVermillion tigert, nachdem er treffender Weise im buffed-Magazin zitiert wurde, wieder im Warhammer Forum!! 
*Korken knallen lass*

*B2T:* Fanatics sind coole kleine Gobbos die mit 2 an Ketten befestigten Kugeln durch die Feinliche Linie hüpfen. Hier ein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich Momentan müde bin: *FFA*


----------



## Pymonte (8. September 2009)

Welche dokumentierten Völker leben in Lustria (ich meine keine Invasoren)?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (8. September 2009)

Öhm.. Echsenmenschen und Slann?

@XXI. hast recht der stirbt ^^ und ja seh ich auch so das is der schlechteste bis jez xD

FFA mir fällt nix ein


----------



## KalTaron (8. September 2009)

Wann endete der Krieg des Bartes?


----------



## XXI. (9. September 2009)

Der Krieg des Bartes endete eigentlich nie? Die Elfen schlugen zwar zurück griffen sogar Karaz-A-Karak an zogen dann aber ab. Ich weiß nicht ob der Groll jemals aus dem Buch des Grolls gestrichen wurde. 

Falls richtig: Wer oder was sind die 'Dammaz Drengi' und mit welchen Waffen ziehen sie in die Schlacht


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (9. September 2009)

Dammaz Drengi sind ne Abwandlung von "Normalen" Slayern.
Sie kämpfen mit Äxten die sie mit Ketten an ihren Armen befestigen. Im Kampf schleudern sie die Äxte dann an den Ketten herum.

Wie starb Imperator Sigismund?


----------



## KalTaron (9. September 2009)

Der Krieg des Bartes hat ein Ende. Der Groll wurde mit der Phönixkrone beglichen. Das Problem sind die vielen persönlichen Grolle, die natürlich oft immer noch nicht beglichen wurden. Also bitte noch beantworten.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (9. September 2009)

Am 14. Tag der Belagerung von Tor Alessi durch die Zwerge versuchte Caledor II. einen Ausfall und führte einen Frontalangriff auf das Herz der Zwergeninfantrie an.
Bei diesem Angriff wurde er im Zweikampf von König Gotrek erschlagen der die Phönixkrone an sich nahm.
Daraufhin zogen sich die Zwerge zurück und der Krieg war beendet da sie ihre Ehre durch die Eroberung der Krone zurückerhalten hatten. 

Das war 1600 vor Sigmar, der gesamte Krieg dauerte ca. 500 Jahre.

Alle Versuche der Hochelfen die Phönixkrone durch Verhandlungen zurückzuerhalten scheiterten, noch heute befindet sich die Phönixkrone in Karaz-A-Karak. (Das ist weiterhin Grund für gewisse Spannungen zwischen Elfen und Zwergen)


----------



## KalTaron (9. September 2009)

Jein, nach den Zwergen endete der Krieg -1560. Vielleicht haben sie auch nur 40 Jahre gebraucht ihre Buecher auf den neuen Stand zu bringen. ^^
Antwort gilt, schliesslich hab ich auch nachm Krieg des Barted gefragt und nicht nach dem Krieg der Vergeltung.

Sigismund starb 1707 bei der Verteidigung von Altdorf gegen Gorbad Eisenfaust durch eine grosse Bestie vermutlich einen Lindwurm.

Welche Geschenke tauschten die ersten Botschafter zwischen Elfen und Zwergen und wie wurden sie angenommen? (Wenn geht genau, weiss nicht mehr ob Namen angegeben wurden.)


----------



## Elrendel (10. September 2009)

Hmm der Botschafter der Elfen brachte ein Fässchen ellyrianischen Weins mit (was ein bisserl teuer war damals wie heute) und als Zeichen der Wertschätzung hat der Zwergenkönig Snorri Weißbart es mit seiner Axt aufgebrochen und es in einem Zug leergetrunken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . (Naja schon damals hat sich abgezeichnet das unüberbrückbare Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Völkern herrschen)

Als Gegengeschenk gab ihm Snorri einige Fässer alten Zwergenbieres (was wohl nicht gerade dem Geschmack der Elfen entsprach ^^), aber auch das entsprach einer großen Ehrebezeugung die die Zwerge den Elfen entgegenbrachten, dumm nur das sich die Elfen da nicht so gut mit den Zwergensitten auskannten (wie heißts so schön "andere Völker andere Sitten").

Falls das das richtige Geschenk war FFA


----------



## KalTaron (10. September 2009)

Volltreffer.

Weswegen hat Golrik mehrere Jahrzehnte nicht mit seinem besten Freund gesprochen und wie wurde der Streit beigelegt?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (10. September 2009)

Öhm...ich lass mich gern belehren falls es einen Zwerg nahmens Golrik gibt...mir ist keiner geläufig

Falls du Gotrek meinen solltest: Als er mit Hamnir (seinem besten Freund) noch als Söldner uterwegs war haben sie für die Verteidigung eines Dorfes besondere Geschenke von den Bewohnern erhalten. Gotrek erhielt ein paar Stiefel vom Schmied, Hamnir ein mehrfach abgeschriebenes Büchlein mit schlechter Zwergenpoesie (Liebesgedichte usw...) von der Tochter des Schmieds. Als es um die Verteilung der Beute ging weigerte sich Hamnir das Buch zur Beute zuzuzählen weil es in Liebe gegeben wurde und nicht im Krieg genommen... seitdem hatten die 2 Stress weil Gotrek der Meinung war es hätte mit dem Rest der Beute unter den Söldnern verteilt werden müssen.

Felix beendet den Streit der 2 indem er das Buch in der Mitte zerreißt wie Gotrek Druttis Schild zerschlug.

Wenns wirklich nen Golrik gibt Post bitte ignorieren, wenn nich FFA xD


----------



## KalTaron (10. September 2009)

Mein Fehler, meinte Gotrek und die Antwort stimmt.


----------



## XXI. (10. September 2009)

FFA? Falls ja:

Wie heißt, dass Wesen, dass von den Waldelfen Cyanathair genannt wird eigentlich? Und was ist es? (Ich will nicht nur Tiermensch wissen, sondern was es wirklich ist.)


----------



## KalTaron (10. September 2009)

Gor-Dum oder auch Morghur Schaedelsammler. Die aktuelle Inkarnation wurde vor 300 Jahren am Rand des Waldes von Arden als Mutant geboren, ist aber nur eine Manifestation eines aelteren Geistes. Wird von den Tiermenschen verehrt und von den Waldelfen gejagt. Verbreitet Mutation und Chaos durch seine blosse Anwesenheit und hat wahrscheinlich Drycha, Coethil (oder so aehnlich) und andere Waldgeister verdorben.
Der Geist selbst scheint unsterblich und verteilt zu sein, Morghur ist nur eine gegenwaertige Manifestation.

Wer sind Orion und Ariel und wie wurden sie zu ihrem "Amt" auserwaehlt?


----------



## XXI. (11. September 2009)

Ich weiß nur, dass die beiden der König und die Königin des Waldes sind. Wie sie asuerwählt wurden, kann ich allerdings nicht beantworten...


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (11. September 2009)

Ariel war die weiseste und und Schönste Magierin der Elfen in Athel Loren
Orion der Anführer der stärksten Jägersippe. 

Die beiden sind während einer Versammlung an der Ewigen Eiche zusammen verschwunden, als alle Herren und Herrinen der Waldelfen über die Abwehr einer drohenden Zwergeninvasion berieten.
Sie waren spurlos verschwunden und nach einiger Zeit wurde die Suche eingestellt.

Als sich im Winter der Trauer eine Orkhorde bis vor die Ewige Eiche durchgeschlagen hatte und die Elfen Athel Lorens sich zur letzten Schlacht sammelten erschien die Gestalt des Elfengott Kurnous und unterstütze die Elfen.
Nach der gewonnen Schlacht versammelten sich die Elfen an der Ewigen Eiche.

Dort fanden sie Ariel und Orion die zu Aspekten von Isha, der Muttergöttin der Elfen und Kurnous dem Jäger geworden waren.
In der darauffolgenden Versammlung huldigten alle Elfen Athel Lorens Ariel und Orion, der Königin und dem König des Waldes.

Als der erste Schnee nahte errichteten die Elfen einen großen Scheiterhaufen auf dem sich Orion selbst verbrannte. Die Asche wurde gesammelt und Ariel übergeben die sich mit der Asche tief im Inneren der Ewigen Eiche einschloss.

Seitdem wird in jedem Frühling von den Wilden Jägern ein Elf ausgewählt die Reinkarnation Orions und damit Kurnous zu werden und vor die Ewige Eiche gebracht. Am nächten Morgen, dem ersten Frühlingstag stürmt dann der wiedergeborene Orion durch die Wälder , die Wilde Jagt beginnt erneut.

Noch genauer bekomm ichs grad nicht zusammen das müsst ich nachlesen xD

FFA


----------



## KalTaron (11. September 2009)

Volltreffer.

Da FFA hab ich noch was gemeineres:
Welchen Titel hat der Anführer aller Elfen in der Alten Welt (aus Sicht Ulthuans versteht sich) und wo residiert er?


----------



## XXI. (11. September 2009)

Was trägt der Grüne Ritter aus Bretonia statt eines Federbuschs auf seinem Helm?

Edit: KalTaron war schneller und fieser


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (11. September 2009)

...da muss ich passen. Wenn ich raten müsst würd ich sagen in Marienburg aber ansonsten.... ka


----------



## KalTaron (11. September 2009)

Bist auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich haett's gern genauer. Wenn niemand drauf kommt, loes ich auf.

Und nebenbei, der Gruene Ritter hat so Laub aufm Helm. Weiss nicht ob irgendwo steht was fuer ne Art.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (12. September 2009)

...ich mein ich hab da ma was gelesen in nem Gotrek und Felix Buch oder so. Es gibt ne Elfenkolonie bzw n Elfenviertel in Marienburg.

Sry ich finds nich ....


----------



## KalTaron (12. September 2009)

Wird glaub ich in Elfslayer erwaehnt, aber die Info die ich suche findest du da drin nicht. Da anscheinend niemand sonst will loes ich auf:

Gesucht war der Exarch von Sith Rionnasc'namishatir (Star Gem by the Sea). Das liegt in Marienburg somit war die Antwort nicht ganz falsch und ich geb zu dass die Frage fies war. 

FFA.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (12. September 2009)

xD macht ja nix dient ja dazu unser Wissen zu erweitern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (12. September 2009)

Da FFA ist weise ich nochmal auf meine Frage hin:



XXI. schrieb:


> Was trägt der Grüne Ritter aus Bretonia statt eines Federbuschs auf seinem Helm?



KalTarons Antwort war nicht richtig, es is keine Art von Laub.


----------



## KalTaron (12. September 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> KalTarons Antwort war nicht richtig, es is keine Art von Laub.


Hab mich noch mal schlau gemacht. Soll anscheinend Efeu darstellen. Da waer ich allerdings weder mit dem Modell noch dem Bild im Armeebuch drauf gekommen. Danke ans Lexikanum.

Falls es stimmt, FFA. Muss mir erstmal neue Gemeinheiten ueberlegen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. September 2009)

Eh Kal Taron, Fragen stellt die niemand beantworten kann (was aber auch sehr interessante Fragen sind), kann man ja mal wieder bissel so einfacher stellen. 

Wie hießen die 3 Erzmagier, die Magnus dem Frommen zur Seite standen im Krieg gegen das Chaos und die dabei halfen, die Magie den Menschen zu Lehren.


----------



## KalTaron (13. September 2009)

Teclis, Finreir und Yrtle.

Machen wir gleich auf der Linie weiter. Wer war der erste Patriarch der Magieorden und was erhielt er von Teclis als Geschenk fuer sein Amt?


----------



## Da_Profet (13. September 2009)

Volan war der erste Patriarch und Teclis gab ihm den Stab des Volans, der heute noch das Amtssymbol des oberen Patriarchen.
FFA


----------



## KalTaron (14. September 2009)

Ich haett gern ne andere Bezeichnung fuer den Stab, auch wenn die Antwort nicht falsch ist. Kann ja net sein, dass die Menschen so wichtige Details unter den Tisch kehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (14. September 2009)

FFA ja ?

Alles klar,

einfache Frage für alle Gotrek u. Felix fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie stirbt Max Schreiber ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Görms (18. September 2009)

Weiss keiner ? gut, brauch ich das Buch nicht spoilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie heisst der Begleiter des Hexenjägers Matthias Thulman?


----------



## KalTaron (18. September 2009)

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, du loest deine Frage auch auf, denn soweit ich weiss, lebt der gute Max noch.

Keine Ahnung was den Hexenjaeger angeht. Duerfte aus nem Black Library Buch sein und da hab ich recht wenige.

Edit: Ach ja, und was das Amtszeichen des Patriarchen angeht wollt ich eigentlich den Stab das Yrtle wissen. Ist natuerlich der gleiche Stab, aber vielleicht nicht ganz uninteressant, dass es sich um den Stab des Erzmagiers handelt, der waehrend des Krieges gestorben ist.


----------



## XXI. (20. September 2009)

Ich denk mal Görms sollte einfachere Fragen stellen, da nicht jeder jedes BlackLibary Buch liest. 

Max Schreiber lebt meiner Meinung noch... Kann aber sein, dass Nathan Long ihn sterben lässt,was ziemlicher Bockmist wär.


----------



## Görms (22. September 2009)

ja hrm ... gut, was einfacheres. Dabei finde ich, dass meine Fragen nichts im Vergleich sind zu denen meiner Vorposter ;-)


Wie heisst der Begleiter von der in den Gotrek&Felix umschriebenen Gehörnten Ratte - das doch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KalTaron (22. September 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> ja hrm ... gut, was einfacheres. Dabei finde ich, dass meine Fragen nichts im Vergleich sind zu denen meiner Vorposter ;-)
> 
> 
> Wie heisst der Begleiter von der in den Gotrek&Felix umschriebenen Gehörnten Ratte - das doch einfach
> ...



Meinst du seinen wenig erfolgreichen Leibwaechter-Rattenoger Boneripper oder seinen Lakai Lurk Snitchtongue?
Denke mal einer von beiden ist es. Und ich wuesste immer noch gern in welchem Buch Max sterben soll. Soweit ich weiss ist Elfslayer das letzte.

Von mir auch ne einfache aber etwas umfangreichere Frage:
Bringe die Chefposten der folgenden Voelker in chronologische Reihenfolge (soweit moeglich) und nenne den ersten und gegenwaertigen Amtsinhaber. (Jahreszahlen wenn moeglich):
Alle Elfen, Bretonen, Imperium, Zwerge.


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (22. September 2009)

Na das ich doch ma ne Frage...bin leider im mom zu müde zum denken evtl. morgen mal xD 

Zu Gotrek und Felix... das neueste Buch ist Shamanslayer habs selbst noch nicht gelesen werds aber sobald wie möglich nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.amazon.de/Shamanslayer-Gotrek-F...0751&sr=1-1


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (24. September 2009)

Also... was haben wir denn hier...

Hochelfen: Aenarion -4500. Heute: Finubar der Seefahrer seit 2163 bis heute.

Zwerge: Snorri Weißbart erste Zahl die ich finde ist -4119 das Treffen mit Malekith. Heute: Thorgrim Grollbart ab 2205 bis heute.

Dunkelelfen: Malekith so ab -2199 als die letzten Dunkelelfen von Ulthuan vertrieben werden. Heute: Malekith immernoch.... 

Waldelfen: Orion und Ariel seit -1125. Heute: Orion und Ariel immernoch wobei Orion jedes Jahr neu entsteht (oben schonmal erwähnt).

Imperium: Sigmar 0. Heute: Karl Franz seit 2502 bis heute.

Bretonia: Gilles le Breton so ab ca 978. Heute: Louen Leoncoeur seit 2500 bis heute.


Ich hoffe das passt so ... aber naja mir fällt nix gescheites ein also FFA...schreibt was wo ich mir schon die Arbeit gemacht hab xD


----------



## KalTaron (25. September 2009)

Passt so. Ich vermiss aber noch die Immerkoenigin. Kannste die noch nachreichen?


----------



## Bel-Korhadris (26. September 2009)

Ah ja die Immerkönigin hab ich glatt vergessen xD

OkAstarielle als Frau von Aenarion war die erste Immerkönigin (-4500)

Die heutige Immerkönigin ist Alarielle (genaues Datrum seit wann find ich im mom keins)


----------



## XXI. (26. September 2009)

Es FFA wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe? *Armeebücher rauskram* Na dann:

Die Frage welche drei bedeutungen 'Draich' hat hatten wir schon, oder?
Falls ja: in welchem Jahr rächte Ketil Grungison und seine Familie den Mord an seinem Vater in Athel Loren?


----------



## LainX (26. September 2009)

Hab die antworten schnell überflogen bezüglich Max Schreiber

SPOILER:



Spoiler



Aber er lebt noch in Angrif der Chaoshorden wird er von Ulrika erwähnt da sie ja jetzt als Vampirin in Altdorf verdingt...


----------



## KalTaron (27. September 2009)

@Max


Spoiler



Er ueberlebt auch noch Elfslayer.


[/quote]

@Draich
- Akt der Hinrichtung
- Geschick/Koennen des Ausfuehrenden
- die Waffe selbst (rituelle Waffe des Khain-Kultes, bekannt an Henkern)

@Ketil
Also erstmal kann von Mord keine Rede sein. Schliesslich haben sich die Asrai nur verteidigt. (Gegen unerlaubtes Eindringen, Schaendung des Waldes usw.) Die Jahreszahl hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo gelesen, aber erstmal net gefunden.


----------



## XXI. (27. September 2009)

KalTaron schrieb:


> @Ketil
> Also erstmal kann von Mord keine Rede sein. Schliesslich haben sich die Asrai nur verteidigt. (Gegen unerlaubtes Eindringen, Schaendung des Waldes usw.) Die Jahreszahl hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo gelesen, aber erstmal net gefunden.



Nönö, Ketil war damals nur unterwegs nach Bretonia und ist nur durch den Wald gelaufen...


----------



## KalTaron (30. September 2009)

Da sich sonst ja keiner dazu bequemt. Die Antwort ist 1352.
Wobei die Story dazu etwas... armselig ist. (Ne Waldelfenarmee nur aus Speertraegern? Ach ne.)
Und die Berichterstattung der Zwerge ist ja mal sowas von einseitig und geschoent, das glauben die doch selber nicht. ^^

Naechste Frage: Wer regiert momentan in Kislev und was ist seine spezielle Faehigkeit?


----------



## XXI. (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke mal du meinst Katarina die Eiskönigin? Wenn ja lässt auch schon ihr Name auf ihre spezielle Fertigkeit schließen: Sie ist Meisterin der Eismagie.

FFA


----------



## Pymonte (8. Oktober 2009)

Warum sind die Echsenmenschen und die Hochelfen, Menschen und Zwerge keine Verbündeten und werden es derzeit auch nie sein?


----------



## KalTaron (9. Oktober 2009)

Spielst du etwa darauf an, dass einige Slaan der Meinung sind, dass diese Voelker ihre von den Alten vorgesehenen Siedlungsgebiete verlassen haben?


----------



## Pymonte (10. Oktober 2009)

KalTaron schrieb:


> Spielst du etwa darauf an, dass einige Slaan der Meinung sind, dass diese Voelker ihre von den Alten vorgesehenen Siedlungsgebiete verlassen haben?


jop, wobei einige sehr positiv formuliert ist. Eigentlich sehen es fast alle Slann so. Auch das die meisten jungen Völker korrumpiert sind ist nicht ganz belanglos.

Also, deine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

